# New Roll Call - Everybody Check In!



## schub

Thought we'd start the roll call over again, so we can all reintroduce ourselves.

1. Location
2. Favorite Current Net
3. Favorite Former Net
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
5. Do you go to games?

*Edit

6. How did you find the Nets forum here.


----------



## schub

1. Metuchen, NJ - work in Manhattan

2. I've quickly become a big Nenad Krstic fan

3. K-Mart. Going back further, Petro.

4. Married w/ my first kid on the way (due Feb. 5th)

5. I go to most weekend games. I work late, so I can't really get to weekday games.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

1. Wall, NJ at home, Ewing, NJ at school.
2. RJ
3. From recent years, Kmart and Eric Williams and Aaron Williams. From further back...Kendall Gill, just cause he had an awesome game when I went to see the nets vs. the rockets back then. And I liked Kenny Anderson...he was on the team back when I started getting into them and I always liked him.
4. I'm graduating college in 5 months (on friday the 13th I might add) and have no idea what i'm going to do.
5. I haven't in a while.


----------



## furnace

1. Long Island City, Queens, NYC
2. Richard Jefferson
3. Lucious Harris, Kenyon Martin
4. Saving up to modify my 2001.5 Passat
5. Not anymore, not after dealing away Harris, KMart, Kittles, ATrain, Armstrong, Slay, and Rogers


----------



## 051524

1. Location - NJ
2. Favorite Current Net - RJ, maybe vince, not sure yet
3. Favorite Former Net - k-mart and kittles
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - eh, nothing right now. still in HS. guess i'm a young one here.
5. Do you go to games? - yes. met the nets on 11.20 [against the wizards]; i now have a jersey signed by 4 nets  RJ rambled about halo2 to me, i was so ecstatic i just nodded and sniled, pretending to know what he was talking about.


----------



## schub

welcome furnace and 051524. hope you guys stick around and help keep the board active.

who are the 4 Nets that signed your jersey?


----------



## jmk

1. Marlboro, NJ (Monmouth County, right next to Freehold)
2. Jason Kidd
3. Kenyon Martin
4. Not really
5. Haven't been to one in a bit


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 1. Marlboro, NJ (Monmouth County, right next to Freehold)
> 2. Jason Kidd
> 3. Kenyon Martin
> 4. Not really
> 5. Haven't been to one in a bit


Grew up in Holmdel. Have a couple of friends from Marlboro.

Who's the dude in your avatar?


----------



## NYCbballFan

Location: NYC
Favorite current Net: Jason Kidd
Favorite former Net: If Veal doesn't get his act together ASAP, it'll be him. 
Anything else: I'm a college student 
Games at CAA: 1-2 a year at most. I prefer to record games and replay stuff. Maybe I'll attend more when they move to Brooklyn.


----------



## pinetar

1. Atlanta, GA
2. Jabari Smith
3. Eric Williams
4. ---
5. Only when the Nets visit the Hawks


----------



## jmk

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> Grew up in Holmdel. Have a couple of friends from Marlboro.
> 
> Who's the dude in your avatar.


Mike Patton, frontman for Mr. Bungle, Faith No More, Toahawk, Fantomas, and about 50 other bands, though Mr. Bungle is the only one I listen to. If you want abstract and eccentric, but pure musical genius, Mr. Bungle is for you.


----------



## MightyReds2020

I don't think I did it last time eventhough I hovered around this board pretty often over the past year. Anywhere,

1. Location: Berkeley, CA
2. Favorite Current Net: Jason Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net: KMart
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: Am actually a die-hard Warriors fan
5. Do you go to games? Yea, Warriors games. 

EDIT: I forgot KMart.


----------



## jmk

We should have a little more fun with this to get to know our fellow Nets fans better. How about adding on favorite movie(s), tv show(s), band(s) and such?


----------



## Charlie Brown

1. Harrisburg, PA
2. Jason Kidd
3. Sam Bowie
4. The PSU in my handle stands Penn State University, where I went to school.
5. As many as I can each year, but it is a long drive.


----------



## 7M3

Location: Pho - AZ.
Fav. Net: Richard Jefferson, followed closely by Kidd and Planinic.
Fav. Former Net: Kenyon Martin.
Anything else: I appreciate good literature, music, and film, both classic and current. And I'm always looking to experiance more of it. 
Attend games: Only when they come to Pho-town.

I've been a somewhat erratic contributer to this forum, although perhaps less so lately, but I've always been active in reading it, and have long considered this to be one of the top team forums on the site, in quality if not quantity.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Xalapa *Mexico*
Vince Carter
Not sure probably *Kenyon*
I'm in *Mexico !!!*
I only been in one Nets the 12/28/04 @ Chicago Second Vince game as a NET !


----------



## KrispyKreme23

1) NJ and NY - I move around
2) Richard Jefferson
3) Rodney Rogers
4) -
5) I used to go to a lot of games but I am pretty broke nowadays. Hoping to catch Kenyon's return game though.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs

location h-town
vc
old jkidd
i play high skoo ball and like da spurs and rockets also
i live in houston.....


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> We should have a little more fun with this to get to know our fellow Nets fans better. How about adding on favorite movie(s), tv show(s), band(s) and such?


Movies: Hoosiers, Godfather 1 & 2, Fletch

TV: 24, Seinfeld, Curb Your Enthusiasm

Music: Hip Hop, R&B, Motown, Showtunes, some pop, basically anything I can tap my feet to. Favorite artists are Jay-Z, Stevie Wonder, Hall & Oates, After 7 and Mariah Carey (before her singing turned into whispering).


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Movies: High Fidelity, Royal Tennenbaums, 28 Days Later, Fight Club, American History X, Mean Girls, South Park, Napoleon Dynamite, Bad Santa, Spellbound, ******* Zombies, Freddy Got Fingered, Best In Show, Garden State

TV: Aqua Teen Hunger Force, King of the Hill, Family Guy, South Park, Conan, Judge Mathis, Arrested Development, Saved by the Bell, Unsolved Mysteries, Cops

Music: Weezer, Radiohead, Beck, Pixies, Self, Andrew WK, Guns N' Roses, Outkast, Violent Femmes, The Shins, Nrivana, Dead Milkmen, OK Go, The Flaming Lips, The Eels, Modest Mouse, Ben Folds (Five), That Dog, Flogng Molly, Led Zeppelin, The Cure, mc chris, Mr. Bungle, Queen, Soul Coughing, Spoon, Blind Melon, The Doors, Elliott Smith, Faith No More, Harvey Danger, Ted Leo and the Pharmasists, Phantom Planet, Squeeze, Ben Kweller


----------



## Petey

Location: College Point, Queens NY / Fort Lee NJ...
Favorite Current Net: Kidd / RJ split...
Favorite Former Net: Keith Van Horn...

Favorite Movie(s): Rainman, handfull of Adam Sandler movies (Eight Crazy Nights, Billy Madison, Happy Gilmore), True Romance, Swingers... 
Favorite TV Show(s): Friends, etc etc etc...
Favorite Band(s): DMB! etc etc etc...

Last game attended: 4 years ago...

-Petey


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 1. Marlboro, NJ (Monmouth County, right next to Freehold)
> 2. Jason Kidd
> 3. Kenyon Martin
> 4. Not really
> 5. Haven't been to one in a bit


I know Marlboro NJ. I actually grew up there and went to school there until 3rd grade.

I remember part of the reason why I moved was there was a huge drug problem with the schools, like kids, using, and dealing.

Still true?

-Petey


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 1. Wall, NJ at home, Ewing, NJ at school.
> 
> 4. I'm graduating college in 5 months (on friday the 13th I might add) and have no idea what i'm going to do.


Trenton State?

What's your major?




> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> Movies: ... Best In Show, Garden State



Love Best In Show. Should have put that on my list. I want to see Garden State too. That on DVD yet?


----------



## schub

*Re: Re: New Roll Call - Everybody Check In!*



> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> Xalapa *Mexico*
> Vince Carter
> Not sure probably *Kenyon*
> I'm in *Mexico !!!*
> I only been in one Nets the 12/28/04 @ Chicago Second Vince game as a NET !


Pretty cool to have a Nets fan in Mexico. Where is Xalapa? I've been to Los Cabos, Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan.


----------



## rickmon33

1. Morristown, NJ
2. RJ
3. Drazen
4. I go to Vanderbilt University
5. I try to get to games whenever i'm home


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> Trenton State?
> 
> What's your major?


Yeah. Well, its TCNJ now (The College of New Jersey...i don't know why The gets in the acronym, I guess it makes it flow better). My major is information systems...its just a business degree with a concentration in it. I have no idea what I want to do, but I figure having a business degree can always be used for something



> Love Best In Show. Should have put that on my list. I want to see Garden State too. That on DVD yet?


Yeah, Garden State came out not long ago on DVD. I just bought it last week. It's really really good, atleast I think so.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

1. Jersey City, NJ; school = Brooklyn, NY
2. Jason Kidd, Richard Jefferson
3. Drazen Petrovic
4. I am also graduating college in May (Friday the 13th). After that, I'll probably be working as an architect.
5. Only been to one game so far...I'm trying to look for someone to go to another game with me.

TV Shows: Aqua Teen Hunger Force, The Simpsons
Movies: X-Men 2, Run Lola Run, and a bunch of others that I can't think of at the moment.
Music: Bone Thugs, Ms Dynamite, John Legend, Jimmy Cozier, Chico DeBarge, and other hip hop, r&b, and dancehall reggae


----------



## 051524

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> welcome furnace and 051524. hope you guys stick around and help keep the board active.
> 
> who are the 4 Nets that signed your jersey?


RJ, zoran, e. williams, and collins


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Re: Re: New Roll Call - Everybody Check In!*



> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> Pretty cool to have a Nets fan in Mexico. *Where is Xalapa?* I've been to Los Cabos, Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan.


South East. Close to the sea..  I lived in Puerto Vallarta for 6 months is a great place Los Cabos and Mazatlan great places to go for vacation....

*Movies:*Scarface, Any Given Sunday...

*TV:* The O.C., One Three Hill, Friends

*Music:* Hip Hop, R&B, Punk.

*Favorite artists*Green Day, OutKast, Blink 182, Ludacris, Snoop Dogg, Jay-Z... etc


----------



## Dumpy

Hi, I'm Dumpy. (TOGETHER: Hi, Dumpy!) I feel like I am at an AA meeting. Anyway, I just joined the board a few days ago.

1. I'm from Passaic County, but live in Bethesda, Maryland
2. Now that Kan Dickens has been cut, my favorite Net is probably Moiso.
3. Favorite former Net: KMart.
4. Go to games: Once every four years, but the Wizards seem to set some sort of team record every time I attend so maybe it is a good thing I don't go more frequently.
5. Movies: LOTR, if that counts as one movie. Gunga Din is a distant second. I'll also watch any John Wayne western.
6. Music: Keith Jarrett is #1, the best musician in the world right now, in any style, bar none. I'll listen to any late swing era (i.e., Cole Hawkins, Roy Eldridge), bebop (usual suspects) and post-bop jazz. Clifford Brown was the greatest trumpet player ever. I also like hard rock and classical piano. I am also listening to a lot of the Wiggles these days.
7. Favorite Book: Once and Future King, by T.H. White. 
8. Web sites I can't live without: cnn.com and netsdaily.com.
9. Favorite recreational activities: napping on the couch; scuba diving.
10. Favorite dessert: something, anything, with chocolate.
11. You'd think I am lying, but: I was once detained by the KGB on suspicion of smuggling.
12. Most frustrating experience: was a contestant on Who Wants to Be a Millionaire but didn't get into the hot seat.
13. Misc: 37 years old; married with a two-year old daughter.
14. Superstiitions: None, but thought I wouldn't end with number 13 nonetheless.


----------



## schub

LOL Dumpy. Jazz man, huh? And thanks for the NetsDaily shout-out.


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 1. Jersey City, NJ; school = Brooklyn, NY
> ...
> 4. I am also graduating college in May (Friday the 13th). After that, I'll probably be working as an architect.



Do you go to Pratt?

It's a little known fact that I went to architecture school. (Va. Tech) Worked at a couple of firms for 6 years, and just got out of the game this past year. Wasn't for me.


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>rickmon33</b>!
> 1. Morristown, NJ
> 2. RJ
> 3. Drazen
> 4. I go to Vanderbilt University
> 5. I try to get to games whenever i'm home


Cool. I see you lurking pretty often rickmon, but that post count is way too low.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> Do you go to Pratt?


yup



> It's a little known fact that I went to architecture school. (Va. Tech) Worked at a couple of firms for 6 years, and just got out of the game this past year. Wasn't for me.


awesome! do you have any words of wisdom (or warning) for me?


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> awesome! do you have any words of wisdom (or warning) for me?


Not much. Make sure your AutoCAD skills are good.


----------



## furnace

What other Nets forums are out there?

Doesn't seem to be too much activity here.

Or maybe the low attendence numbers actually indicate something...


----------



## Charlie Brown

> Originally posted by <b>furnace</b>!
> What other Nets forums are out there?
> 
> Doesn't seem to be too much activity here.
> 
> Or maybe the low attendence numbers actually indicate something...


Quality, not quantity, my man.


----------



## Tom

1. Cincinnati
2. RJ
3. Kenyon
4. I have a disfunctional relationship with the Nets
5. I've been to 2 games in my life.


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 1. Cincinnati
> 2. RJ
> 3. Kenyon
> 4. I have a disfunctional relationship with the Nets
> 5. I've been to 2 games in my life.



Do you have ties to NJ, Tom, or were you a Kenyon fan from U of C?


----------



## SeaNet

I'm SeaNet. Been following the Nets on and off since the Buck Williams days. Was more of a Sixer fan as a kid, but after they traded Chuck away, it just wasn't for me anymore. 
Kept hoping the Nets would break through, and finally they did. F u rat.

1. I'm in Seattle, but from Toms River NJ

2. Hmmmm, I don't know yet, to be honest, probably Krstic, but my favorite guy to watch is and always has been and will be JKidd.

3. K-Mart, no question, the man was perfect for NJ, warts and all. Who else could better appreciate what that man has to offer, than New Jerseyans?

4. I'm trapped at a desk in front of a computer all day w/ a job I could do in my sleep.

5. Only been to a few, ever. Saw Jordan score 45+ one night, mostly from the perimeter (Bulls days (when the Nets REEEEALY sucked). Was out of *%*$#& town this year, when they came to Seattle.

Movies: Crimes and Misdemeanors, Pulp Fiction, Apocalypse Now, Conan the Barbarian, Thin Red Line, and Dude, Where's My Power Forward?

Books: Infinite Jest by David Foster Wallace, and The Brothers Karamazov by Fyodor Dostoyevsky

Music: Funk


----------



## cpawfan

1) I'm now in the lovely state of Wisconsin
2) Zoran (I've even been known to refer to him as the best player on the Nets)
3) Kenyon - the entire reason that I am a Nets fan
4) For those that don't know, cpaw is a reference to the logo of the University of Cincinnati. Also, I have been a huge Steelers fan since I was in the womb.
5) I've never been to an NBA game

Movies: Well I can only list what gets played in our house and SUV - Finding Nemo, Monsters Inc, Shrek, Shrek2 and Daddy Day Care

Music: Eclectic taste - classic rock, punk, some hip-hop, some alternative, some modern rock, some metal, some country and I'm a Parrot Head

Books: Are there any other authors besides Dr. Suess?


----------



## schub

SeaNet and cpaw, two of my favorite posters from the nuthouse. 

SeaNet, not sure if you saw when I posted this over there, but you and I were born in the same month. 

cpaw, the wife and I enjoy animated (kids) movies, so we already have a pretty good collection. I think Toy Story is my favorite.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> cpaw, the wife and I enjoy animated (kids) movies, so we already have a pretty good collection. I think Toy Story is my favorite.


I have a couple myself, Hercules, Little Mermaid, Shrek, Shrek 2, All Dogs Go To Heavan...

I just like cartoons, what can I say?

-Petey


----------



## Rollydog

1. Mountain Lakes, NJ, soon headed to University of Missouri. 
2. The Nads. 
3. KMart followed by Gill. 
4. Currently busy slacking off.
5. I've gone to 5-10 games a year but I doubt I can keep that up. 

Favorite bands
Radiohead, Pink Floyd, Tool, Metallica, Beatles, Television, Led, Billy Joel, System of a Down, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, all classical music. 

Favorite directors
Cohen brothers (Fargo, Raising Arizona)
Scorsese (Taxi Driver, Good Fellas)
Kubrick (The Shining, A Clockwork Orange)
Ridley Scott (Alien, Blade Runner) 
And many, many more... 

Favorite authors
Nobakov (Lolita, Laughter in the Dark) 
Orwell (1984, Animal Farm)
Dostoyevsky (Crime and Punishment, Brothers Karamazov)
Philip Dick
Asimov
PS- I also second The Once and Future King.


----------



## SeaNet

*Damn Rollydog!!!*

You read Brothers Karamazov in high school? THat's great. What did you think? BK is one of the greatest books of all time, IMO. His commentary on religion is... well, you can't sum it up in an object phrase, but its freaking impressive, yo.


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> SeaNet and cpaw, two of my favorite posters from the nuthouse.
> 
> SeaNet, not sure if you saw when I posted this over there, but you and I were born in the same month.
> 
> cpaw, the wife and I enjoy animated (kids) movies, so we already have a pretty good collection. I think Toy Story is my favorite.


Schub, stop it before I blush

Good catch on Toy Story. I forget about both of those movies. Toy Story2 has one of my all time favorite movies lines "I'm a married spud, I'm a married spud"

Also, before you get to the movies, you will need to decide which TV shows to watch. Nick Jr./Noggin, Disney & PBS all have good lineups but they are pretty different so you should check each of them out to see what you and the wife like.


----------



## Rollydog

*Re: Damn Rollydog!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>SeaNet</b>!
> You read Brothers Karamazov in high school? THat's great. What did you think? BK is one of the greatest books of all time, IMO. His commentary on religion is... well, you can't sum it up in an object phrase, but its freaking impressive, yo.


We only read Crime and Punishment in HS, but my family is from the Ukraine so we're into Russian literature, especially Nobokov, Turgenev, and Dostoevsky of course. Crazy stuff.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

*Re: Re: Damn Rollydog!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Rollydog</b>!
> 
> 
> We only read Crime and Punishment in HS, but my family is from the Ukraine so we're into Russian literature, especially Nobokov, Turgenev, and Dostoevsky of course. Crazy stuff.


do you speak unkranian?


----------



## Rollydog

*Re: Re: Re: Damn Rollydog!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> do you speak unkranian?


Nahh, only Russian. That was THE language in the former Soviet Union. But only my parents are from there, so I'm 100% capitalist.


----------



## SeaNet

*Rollydog, what would you recommend*

from Nabakov? And Russian Lit in general. I read part of Lolita but it didn't grab me. I guess there's just not enough pedophile in me. Some parts of his style appealed to me, though, and he is held in such high regard, I would like to try another of his books. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Rollydog

*Re: Rollydog, what would you recommend*



> Originally posted by <b>SeaNet</b>!
> from Nabakov? And Russian Lit in general. I read part of Lolita but it didn't grab me. I guess there's just not enough pedophile in me. Some parts of his style appealed to me, though, and he is held in such high regard, I would like to try another of his books. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


Try Laughter in the Dark. Similar book in many respects though shorter and much more readable. Very entertaining too. Thats the book got me into Nobokov.


----------



## NetsLoveForever

*me*

1. Siena College in Albany, NY.

2. Favorite current Net would have to be Nenad. Jason Kidd will always be my hero after the changes he's brought about in NJ, but Curly is too fun to watch.

3. KVH. We need him now.

4. Post as kiddtokrstic on the NJ.com forum. That's about it. Mets, Nets, JETS fan. Poor Jets. I love NCAA basketball. Rather watch college ball than NBA ball, with the only exception of a Nets game.

5. I go to 3-4 games a year. I try to hit up a Knicks/Nets game every year at the Garden, along with 2 games at CAA. It's a long drive either way, as I'm originally from Upstate NY, in the Adirondacks.

Movies: Usual Suspects, Old School, Silence of the Lambs, Snatch

Music: Nas, Aceyalone, Mac Dre

Books: Confederacy of Dunces... greatest book of all time.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Re: Re: New Roll Call - Everybody Check In!*



> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> Pretty cool to have a Nets fan in Mexico. Where is Xalapa?


----------



## Petey

*Re: me*



> Originally posted by <b>NetsLoveForever</b>!
> Movies: Usual Suspects, Old School, Silence of the Lambs, Snatch


Welcome to the board.

If you liked Usual Suspects you should check out True Romance. And if Old School was a favorite of yours, Euro Trip and Harold and Kumar go to White Castle are off the hook.

Hope to see ya stick around, and remember to invite your pals.

-Petey


----------



## MasterMind

1. Florida

2. Vince Carter

3. Kenyon Martin

4. I love the Nets and hopefully they can make the playoffs this year with Kidd and VC leading the way.

5. No, but I go to Magic games


----------



## schub

Welcome, MasterMind. Hope you stick around, and don't forget to tell all the other Nets fans in Orlando about the board.


----------



## NJNetFan

1. Location

Morris Plains NJ

2. Favorite Current Net

Nenad Krstic

3. Favorite Former Net

Michael Ray Richardson

4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer

Proud to say that I liked the Nets before a lot of people jumped on the bandwagon. I like the Nets since 1980 and I remember growing up pretending that I was Michael Ray and my best friend was Daryl Dawkins when we played basketball. I started a Net yahoo group in March of 2001 when the Nets stunk and no one liked them. Been posting ever since. I'm disabled and the group gives me responsibility. One of the first posters at nj.com forums and I lived through a lot of bad Net years.

5. Do you go to games?

Yes, I'm going to the Denver game when the Nets host them the next time they play.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>NJNetFan</b>!
> 1. Location
> 
> Morris Plains NJ
> 
> 2. Favorite Current Net
> 
> Nenad Krstic
> 
> 3. Favorite Former Net
> 
> Michael Ray Richardson
> 
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
> 
> Proud to say that I liked the Nets before a lot of people jumped on the bandwagon. I like the Nets since 1980 and I remember growing up pretending that I was Michael Ray and my best friend was Daryl Dawkins when we played basketball. I started a Net yahoo group in March of 2001 when the Nets stunk and no one liked them. Been posting ever since. I'm disabled and the group gives me responsibility. One of the first posters at nj.com forums and I lived through a lot of bad Net years.
> 
> 5. Do you go to games?
> 
> Yes, I'm going to the Denver game when the Nets host them the next time they play.


Welcome to the board NJNetsFan, I'm sure you'll love it here. Schub and PSUmtj112 run a tight ship.

-Petey


----------



## schub

Yes, welcome Sean. You do a great job with the Yahoo group. I hope you have the time to share your opinions here more often.


----------



## NJNetFan

Thanks guys. I can be opionated at times but I try to listen to different points of view. Like I know that Schub likes Collins as a player. I'm not Collins biggest fan but I'm not going to sit here all day and try to convince Schub that Collins is not good. Collins might be good and maybe I'm not seeing it. Not everyone will agree on things. I really don't like the Knicks or the Rangers.


----------



## EYE

1. Location - Nyack
2. Favorite Current Net - RJ 
3. Favorite Former Net - Dr J
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - take my wife, please
5. Do you go to games? - yeah, but none yet this year. Time to get started!


----------



## isurrender

*Location:* Brooklyn, NY (grew up in Hillsborough, NJ for 20 years) - Attended Rutgers
*Favorite Current Net:* Nenad and RJ
*Favorite Former Net:* Drazen and Chris Morris
*Least Favorite Former Net:* Kenny Anderson, Derrick Coleman, Keith Van Horn, Rick Mahorn, and Dikembe Mutumbo
*Anything Else:* Been a Fan since 87 b/c like the little kid I was I felt bad all the other kids in school liked the Knicks, gotta love your youth. I despise the Knicks and ALL Boston Teams
*Games:* yes, but not this season, yet...


----------



## Petey

*Re: Re: New Roll Call - Everybody Check In!*



> Originally posted by <b>EYE</b>!
> 1. Location - Nyack
> 2. Favorite Current Net - RJ
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Dr J
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - take my wife, please
> 5. Do you go to games? - yeah, but none yet this year. Time to get started!


Welcome to the board EYE.

My father lives in Bergen County, my brother almost lives at the Nyack Mall.

Anyway should I email my address to you for your wife?

j/k, hope to see you stick around and have some fun, you'll learn we are a fun loving bunch of die hard Nets' fans and there are a few Carter-followers too. If you have any questions feel free to ask anyone.



> Originally posted by <b>isurrender</b>!
> *Location:* Brooklyn, NY (grew up in Hillsborough, NJ for 20 years) - Attended Rutgers
> *Favorite Current Net:* Nenad and RJ
> *Favorite Former Net:* Drazen and Chris Morris
> *Least Favorite Former Net:* Kenny Anderson, Derrick Coleman, Keith Van Horn, Rick Mahorn, and Dikembe Mutumbo
> *Anything Else:* Been a Fan since 87 b/c like the little kid I was I felt bad all the other kids in school liked the Knicks, gotta love your youth. I despise the Knicks and ALL Boston Teams
> *Games:* yes, but not this season, yet...


So are you also a Yankee fan? I'm just wondering. I grew up in NJ too, and rooted for the Nets. In part due to everyone being a Knick fan, but also because their are my home team. At the moment I live in NY, so can't really call them that, but as you said it all goes back to my childhood.

Anyway, welcome to the board, any questions, suggestions? Feel free to post away, even if you want to criticize Schub's game threads.

-Petey


----------



## isurrender

*Re: Re: Re: New Roll Call - Everybody Check In!*

You hit the nail right on the head, I'm a Yankee fan for the exact reason I became a Nets fan in 87 (everyone loved the 86 mets, myself included). Although I still enjoy the Mets, but hate the Knicks. I mean, who couldn't love teams with someone named "Mookie" on it. Mookie Wilson and Mookie Blaylock, both amazing! 

And I'm sure everyone already knows this being die hard Nets fans, Mookie Blaylock was the original name of the band Pearl Jam and you can see Eddie Veddar wearing Mookie Blaylock jerseys in early pictures. My guess is the Mike Patton fan knows this.



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> So are you also a Yankee fan? I'm just wondering. I grew up in NJ too, and rooted for the Nets. In part due to everyone being a Knick fan, but also because their are my home team. At the moment I live in NY, so can't really call them that, but as you said it all goes back to my childhood.
> 
> -Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: Re: Re: Re: New Roll Call - Everybody Check In!*



> Originally posted by <b>isurrender</b>!
> You hit the nail right on the head, I'm a Yankee fan for the exact reason I became a Nets fan in 87 (everyone loved the 86 mets, myself included). Although I still enjoy the Mets, but hate the Knicks. I mean, who couldn't love teams with someone named "Mookie" on it. Mookie Wilson and Mookie Blaylock, both amazing!
> 
> And I'm sure everyone already knows this being die hard Nets fans, Mookie Blaylock was the original name of the band Pearl Jam and you can see Eddie Veddar wearing Mookie Blaylock jerseys in early pictures. My guess is the Mike Patton fan knows this.


It's always nice to meet someone that also had to live through the Kevin Maas, Jim Leyritz at thrid, Andy Hawkins losing no-no, and Steve Farr days... LOL.

Anyway feel free to explore the board, we also have a baseball forum, and I recently started a General Yankee Thread in the Knicks forum, which I have stuck and I think will stay up pretty much until it's one messy blob.

-Petey


----------



## schub

Maas had that awesome September when he got called up. He was the next Gehrig or something like that.

Big Yankee fan here too, although recently, I just can't get into the regular season, since it doesn't mean much to the Yankees anymore.

I was at Game 5 in 2001, the second of the back-to-back BYK 2 out, 2 run homers in the ninth (the Brosius one). Actually caught a foul ball in the 2nd inning of that game.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> Maas had that awesome September when he got called up. He was the next Gehrig or something like that.
> 
> Big Yankee fan here too, although recently, I just can't get into the regular season, since it doesn't mean much to the Yankees anymore.
> 
> I was at Game 5 in 2001, the second of the back-to-back BYK 2 out, 2 run homers in the ninth (the Brosius one). Actually caught a foul ball in the 2nd inning of that game.


I'm actually excited about the regular season. 19 games vs. Boston and 6 vs. the Mets, can it get any better than in the past?

Alot of meaningfull in season games now.

-Petey


----------



## netsfannumber5

*about me*

1. Cadillac Michigan

2. jason kidd

3.i didn't know any.

4.i married to a guy that is not very nice.

5.no but i would love to go see them some day.


----------



## Petey

Welcome to the top Net's forum on the Net netsfannumber5!!

-Petey


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm actually excited about the regular season. 19 games vs. Boston and 6 vs. the Mets, can it get any better than in the past?
> 
> Alot of meaningfull in season games now.
> 
> -Petey


Meh. I guess with the Orioles improving, there's a chance that the Yanks or Sox could get a little nervous, but for the past few years, the regular season hasn't meant much.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

*Re: Re: New Roll Call - Everybody Check In!*



> Originally posted by <b>isurrender</b>!
> *Location:* Brooklyn, NY (grew up in Hillsborough, NJ for 20 years) - Attended Rutgers
> *Favorite Current Net:* Nenad and RJ
> *Favorite Former Net:* Drazen and Chris Morris
> *Least Favorite Former Net:* Kenny Anderson, Derrick Coleman, Keith Van Horn, Rick Mahorn, and Dikembe Mutumbo
> *Anything Else:* Been a Fan since 87 b/c like the little kid I was I felt bad all the other kids in school liked the Knicks, gotta love your youth. I despise the Knicks and ALL Boston Teams
> *Games:* yes, but not this season, yet...


i grew up not liking the knicks as well. so how do you feel about the nets moving to brooklyn? i'm not too happy but i like the location since it's close to my school.


----------



## furnace

I live in Queens, so Brooklyn would be alot easier. There are several subways I could take to get there or I could drive.


BUT...

They will always be the New Jersey Nets to me, and that's part of the reason I started rooting for them. NJ gets no respect anywhere, so all we have are the Nets and Devils...


----------



## isurrender

*Re: Re: Re: New Roll Call - Everybody Check In!*

See it's not the move I have a problem with, yeah, granted I live in Brooklyn now so it actually benefits me but the problem I have with the move is the way it's being handled by "Rat"ner. I don't like the idea of displacing people who have lived in their homes for decades so he can add a few more million dollars to his pocket (like he needs it anyway). I still don't understand how the city of ny can get behind tearing down buildings to allow the stadium to be built. 

Interesting though, I used to live in park slope (i'm in williamsburg now) and from park slope I would have been able to walk to where they're planning the new stadium... If that were the case, I'd have no excuse for hitting the game up, at the least with the cheesy "scorcher seats."

Pratt, Fort Green! got lots of friends there. G Train is no fun at all!



> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> i grew up not liking the knicks as well. so how do you feel about the nets moving to brooklyn? i'm not too happy but i like the location since it's close to my school.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

*Re: Re: Re: Re: New Roll Call - Everybody Check In!*



> Originally posted by <b>isurrender</b>!
> Pratt, Fort Green! got lots of friends there. G Train is no fun at all!


awesome! yes, the g-train is a pain in the butt. luckily i don't have to take the train daily since i stay in the dorms.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Hey _Schub_ what you think if we made *Nets Forum Poster of the Month* ??? With nominations and all that stuff ?


----------



## Sánchez AF

Sorry My *English* is not perfect


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

LA, Californ I A

Vince Carter - Vince has made me a fan of the Nets and my favorite to win teh Atlantic.

K-mart - Brought the excitement, but not like how Vince does it.

5'11" 165 Play basketball, watch basketball, talk basketball, lift, and party. Everyone here plays ball. Its always Sunny here in LA so we play all year long. 

Only go to Lakers and Clippers game, but I saw that Vince 360 play when I was at Staples. I got tickets even though Kobe wasnt playing just to see Vinsanity.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Only go to Lakers and Clippers game, but I saw that Vince 360 play when I was at Staples. I got tickets even though Kobe wasnt playing just to see Vinsanity.


Wow, that must had really been something special to witness.

-Petey


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, that must had really been something special to witness.
> 
> -Petey


My cousin gave me the tickets cuz he has season tickets, but only watches Kobe and is one of those "Kobe Lovers." He gave me the tickets and either he forgot the Nets have Vinsanity or just doesn't care cuz Vince is worth watching with or without Kobe. It was all good.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> 
> 
> My cousin gave me the tickets cuz he has season tickets, but only watches Kobe and is one of those "Kobe Lovers." He gave me the tickets and either he forgot the Nets have Vinsanity or just doesn't care cuz Vince is worth watching with or without Kobe. It was all good.


Alot of Nets fan and NJ/NYers are finding that out, stick around and support the team.

-Petey


----------



## X-JAY

1. Tel Aviv, Israel
2. RJ
3. K-MART
4. Im 16 and im probobly the biggest Nets fan in the Middle East, not that there are so many  
5. Well, im only 11,000 km away so its not easy to get there :sour: 
I have been in a vacation 3 years ago in the USA, but i wasnt in NJ.

If u want add details about your origin, for example someone said that he is Ukrainian and someone said that he is Mexican. well, im half German and half French. The Americans can also mention their origin if they know it (even though it was a long time ago), for example Italian, British, etc


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

> Originally posted by <b>X-JAY</b>!
> The Americans can also mention their origin if they know it (even though it was a long time ago), for example Italian, British, etc


My dad is Italian and my mom is German and Scottish (my grandpa and his whole family moved over here from there).


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 4. Married w/ my first kid on the way (due Feb. 5th)


 Awesome,thats my birthday


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Awesome,thats my birthday


well, sorry to disappoint you, but she was born on January 21st.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>X-JAY</b>!
> If u want add details about your origin, for example someone said that he is Ukrainian and someone said that he is Mexican. well, im half German and half French. The Americans can also mention their origin if they know it (even though it was a long time ago), for example Italian, British, etc


I'm Chinese, dad is from the City Yao Ming plays for in China. Shanghai.

-Petey


----------



## X-JAY

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm Chinese, dad is from the City Yao Ming plays for in China. Shanghai.
> 
> -Petey


Wow, what the name of the city?


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>X-JAY</b>!
> 
> Wow, what the name of the city?


I believe he said it: Shanghai.

My mom is from Argentina. Dad is US born.


Another question for everybody: How did you find this board?


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe he said it: Shanghai.
> 
> My mom is from Argentina. Dad is US born.
> 
> 
> Another question for everybody: How did you find this board?


Thanks to a link in nbadraft.net


----------



## BizzyRipsta

> Originally posted by <b>X-JAY</b>!
> If u want add details about your origin, for example someone said that he is Ukrainian and someone said that he is Mexican. well, im half German and half French. The Americans can also mention their origin if they know it (even though it was a long time ago), for example Italian, British, etc


both of my parents are from poland. i was born in america though.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks to a link in nbadraft.net


Same as SpearkBoxxX, I found my way here via NBAdraft.net a long time ago.

-Petey


----------



## Dumpy

I can't remember how I found this board.


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>Dumpy</b>!
> I can't remember how I found this board.


I think Jabari Smith's shoes drew you here.


----------



## 7M3

Originally, I posted on the Net's board at fanhome. I and a few others got fed up with the moderation over there, and created an ezboard Net forum. As that forum began to die, I discovered BBB on nbadraft.net, and moved on over.


----------



## Dumpy

Right--Jabari's shoes! It's that have-a-kid-lose-the-memoryitis kicking up again. Now where did I put those meds?? Hopefully, you won't get it.


----------



## X-JAY

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe he said it: Shanghai.
> 
> My mom is from Argentina. Dad is US born.
> 
> 
> Another question for everybody: How did you find this board?


How could i missed it :dead: 
did u edit the question, petey?
i heard from people that Shanghai has very high buildings, like Manheten, is it true?

A very big Lakers fan talled me about this borad, because i was looking for a Nets board and i didnt like Realgm too much.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>X-JAY</b>!
> did u edit the question, petey?
> i heard from people that Shanghai has very high buildings, like Manheten, is it true?


No I didn't edit it, but yes it is a very modern city now.

I haven't been back in a very long time though, so I'm going on what I am told by my dad.

-Petey


----------



## NJNetFan

> I can't remember how I found this board.


I used to post at nj.com forums a lot and Schub posted that he ran netsdaily.com. Schub told me that he also helps run this board. This board is better than nj.com.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>NJNetFan</b>!
> I used to post at nj.com forums a lot and Schub posted that he ran netsdaily.com. Schub told me that he also helps run this board. This board is better than nj.com.


If you know anyone that likes the Nets make sure to invite them along for the ride.

-Petey


----------



## devils_laundromat

location: ny, ny

fave net: it was weird, i really didn't have one for most of the season. i like rj's off-court personality, but he didn't seem to have that extra oomph on-court. then the beuf started grabbing those rebounds, and saying stuff like kidd has 12 eyes. and i gotta admit vince is coming in a strong second. 

fave ex-net: k-mart, todd mac (the perfect kidd center, not unlike DOLEAC), aaron williams. i should say dikembe, too, because he's just such a good guy, and good interview. zo, too, is a very decent guy, despite the nigh universal animosity towards him by nets fans.

me: way too addicted to online poker

ganes: not this year


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>devils_laundromat</b>!
> location: ny, ny
> 
> fave net: it was weird, i really didn't have one for most of the season. i like rj's off-court personality, but he didn't seem to have that extra oomph on-court. then the beuf started grabbing those rebounds, and saying stuff like kidd has 12 eyes. and i gotta admit vince is coming in a strong second.
> 
> fave ex-net: k-mart, todd mac (the perfect kidd center, not unlike DOLEAC), aaron williams. i should say dikembe, too, because he's just such a good guy, and good interview. zo, too, is a very decent guy, despite the nigh universal animosity towards him by nets fans.
> 
> me: way too addicted to online poker
> 
> ganes: not this year


Welcome to the board, sorry it was so hard for you to register.

-Petey


----------



## devils_laundromat

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board, sorry it was so hard for you to register.
> 
> -Petey


tx! but wait, you're not schubee......


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>devils_laundromat</b>!
> 
> 
> tx! but wait, you're not schubee......



Petey helped fix the problem.


----------



## Petey

I'm better than Schubee, not only am I staff like him, but see my avatar? I'm all internet helpie.

-Petey


----------



## kdub

i guess i'm the new kid on the block. Found this from netsdaily (awesome site and resource by the way)... just looking for a good place for nets news/discussion.

I think this is probably the most mature engaging board i've seen, so thanks to everyone here.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>kdub</b>!
> i guess i'm the new kid on the block. Found this from netsdaily (awesome site and resource by the way)... just looking for a good place for nets news/discussion.
> 
> I think this is probably the most mature engaging board i've seen, so thanks to everyone here.


Welcome to the board!

-Petey


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>kdub</b>!
> i guess i'm the new kid on the block. Found this from netsdaily (awesome site and resource by the way)... just looking for a good place for nets news/discussion.
> 
> I think this is probably the most mature engaging board i've seen, so thanks to everyone here.


Welcome kdub. Glad to have you aboard, and thanks for the kind words on NetsDaily. Hope you stick around and let your voice be heard.


----------



## MasterMind

Welcome kdubb hope to see you post here.


----------



## DownUnderWonder

Do I have to re-check in as a transient member? 2 years coming up soon... my my how time flys


----------



## Sánchez AF

Hey people what about some photos of the place you live ?


----------



## Sánchez AF

the catedral in the Downtown, Very cool in September,


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> Hey people what about some photos of the place you live ?


So I just looked on google for Wall, NJ....and found this:

http://www.bridgeandtunnelclub.com/bigmap/outoftown/newjersey/shore/route35/

Its all stuff thats on highway 35 and kind of near my house. The only really "cool" thing in those pictures (I say it in quotes cause its nothing really speical to me cause I've lived near it for so long) is the Circus drive in. Its just like an old fashion place that you can pull up in your car and eat, along with having a place to go and sit.

The last couple of pictures, they are from Neptune (which, no offense, isn't the best area).


----------



## eddie999

1. Middlesex NJ

2. Favorite Current Net - Vince (since he was my favorite player overall before the trade, this was easy)

3. Favorite Former Net - Chris Morris is a close second, because I met him while he was a Net shopping at Willowbrook Mall in Wayne NJ and he was so cool, but I have to go with Petro, the guy did so much to improve his game from the time he came into the league to the time he was taken away from us...RIP

4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - Trying to get back into the forum reading since my baby girl is now old enough to sleep longer than 20 minutes at a time!

5. Do you go to games? - as many as I can go to with Schub

6. How did you find the Nets forum here. - Schub will have to take the credit for that one...


----------



## Charlie Brown

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> Hey people what about some photos of the place you live ?












Harrisburg, Pa.


----------



## Spetznaz24

1. Brooklyn, NY
2. Jason Kidd and Vincanity. I just love JK because he brought excitement back to our franchise which was dead for so long. Two straight NBA finals apprearances, unbeliavable, still remember that memorable series with the celtics when nets blew the fourth quarter lead and the next game jkidd led them and cursed at the fans in beantown. :laugh: VC is my favorite player in the league just because of his exciting play, his amazing dunks. 
3. Kenyon Martin- guy was amazing, laid it all on the court, always gave his best to win the game. Awesome defender. Wish we could get him back. 
4. I went to the same High School as Marbury and Sebastian Telfair. Actually played with and against Telfair. Hes pretty good although other guys at our school had better moves. 
5. Went to one game last year during series with knicks. Dont have a chance to go more frequently because of my job.
6. Google


----------



## Spetznaz24

btw guys, i didnt wanna create another thread so ill just ask here.
Is the yes network avail in Florida, im moving there within a year. Or is it only avail in tri state area? I would really hate to live without watching every net game :sad: :no:


----------



## Charlie Brown

Spetznaz24 said:


> btw guys, i didnt wanna create another thread so ill just ask here.
> Is the yes network avail in Florida, im moving there within a year. Or is it only avail in tri state area? I would really hate to live without watching every net game :sad: :no:


I am not sure about the Yes Network, but you could always get the NBA League Pass.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Welcome Spetznaz24, btw.

Quick question...

What was Steph like in HS?

What about Sebastian?


----------



## schub

Welcome to the board, Spetznaz24. Great to have you aboard. Hope you become a regular here.


----------



## Petey

Spetznaz24 said:


> 1. Brooklyn, NY
> 2. Jason Kidd and Vincanity. I just love JK because he brought excitement back to our franchise which was dead for so long. Two straight NBA finals apprearances, unbeliavable, still remember that memorable series with the celtics when nets blew the fourth quarter lead and the next game jkidd led them and cursed at the fans in beantown. :laugh: VC is my favorite player in the league just because of his exciting play, his amazing dunks.
> 3. Kenyon Martin- guy was amazing, laid it all on the court, always gave his best to win the game. Awesome defender. Wish we could get him back.
> 4. I went to the same High School as Marbury and Sebastian Telfair. Actually played with and against Telfair. Hes pretty good although other guys at our school had better moves.
> 5. Went to one game last year during series with knicks. Dont have a chance to go more frequently because of my job.
> 6. Google


A friend of mine went to the same high school when Marbury was there. Small world.

Welcome to the board.

-Petey


----------



## Spetznaz24

Marbury was already out of Lincoln when I was there. They still have the trophies and the ball of psal championships when they won it with marbury.
All the gym classes i took were basketball, so i played with sebastian alot of times. Hes a good passer and ball handler. Wouldnt call him a great shooter. I also had him in some of my regular classes such as english and math. He was sometimes cut some slack and given higher grades because of his status. lol sometimes he copied my english hw and i remember we both got a zero when the teacher found out. He was pretty cool. He always carried two cell phones and some high tech devices such as tmobile sidekick. He used to talk on his cell even during the class, and the teacher made it seem like she didnt know he did it. As for marbury, hes a cheap cake, hasnt donated a penny with all the millions hes making!!! even some teachers discusssed this..........i hope sebastian helps the school and acts smarter than his dumb selfish cousin.


btw so it posssible to get a nba league pass to show all the 82 net games and the playoffs? i just dont know what ill do without my yes network :no: , on the other hand , im happy i wont be able to watch the knicks on msg network humiliating themselves every year. haha :biggrin:


----------



## schub

Spetznaz24 said:


> btw so it posssible to get a nba league pass to show all the 82 net games and the playoffs? i just dont know what ill do without my yes network :no: , on the other hand , im happy i wont be able to watch the knicks on msg network humiliating themselves every year. haha :biggrin:


Playoff games are all on national TV (ABC, ESPN and TNT), so you don't have to worry about them. I believe League Pass has every single regular season game (that's not on national TV).


----------



## DeezNets

Here


----------



## Charlie Brown

schub said:


> Playoff games are all on national TV (ABC, ESPN and TNT), so you don't have to worry about them. I believe League Pass has every single regular season game (that's not on national TV).


Except for those blacked out due to local restrictions, such as I cannot watch any 76ers games because they are shown on Comcast Cable and I have Direct Tv.


----------



## mofo202

I was wondering where my posts went. They were in the old roll call. Now I have to battle my way back to 2,000. :wink:


----------



## Petey

mofo202 said:


> I was wondering where my posts went. They were in the old roll call. Now I have to battle my way back to 2,000. :wink:


Old roll call wasn't deleted, just started a new one, welcome back mofo202.

-Petey


----------



## schub

mofo202 said:


> I was wondering where my posts went. They were in the old roll call. Now I have to battle my way back to 2,000. :wink:


Welcome back, man. Let's see your work your way to 3,000.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

mofo202 said:


> I was wondering where my posts went. They were in the old roll call. Now I have to battle my way back to 2,000. :wink:


mofo! you're back! yay! :clap:


----------



## mofo202

Petey said:


> Old roll call wasn't deleted, just started a new one, welcome back mofo202.
> 
> -Petey



:sad: Some of my posts magically disappeared...


----------



## smaug

in


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Present!
Looks like I got the 130th.

*Edit*
1. Location - Sacramento, CA
2. Favorite Current Net - Nenad Krstic
3. Favorite Former Net - does Julius Erving counts?
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - none really. :laugh: 
5. Do you go to games? I wish ... but I'm too far. Can't even see it on TV, unless it's from a national network, or they're up against Kings.
6. How did you find the Nets forum here. - netsdaily.com


----------



## Nenad Krstic

1. Essex County, NJ
2. Nenad Krstic
3. Kenyon Martin
4. Ive talked to RJ two years ago after the Olympic Qualifiers and Rodney Rogers last year after the Nets where eliminated.
5. Yep, halfseason plan
6. Right before Kmart got traded, was looking around on JoeNetsFan and found the link through Nets Daily


----------



## Petey

Nenad Krstic said:


> 1. Essex County, NJ
> 2. Nenad Krstic
> 3. Kenyon Martin
> 4. Ive talked to RJ two years ago after the Olympic Qualifiers and Rodney Rogers last year after the Nets where eliminated.
> 5. Yep, halfseason plan
> 6. Right before Kmart got traded, was looking around on JoeNetsFan and found the link through Nets Daily


You've actually talked to Rodney Rogers?!?!?

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Petey said:


> You've actually talked to Rodney Rogers?!?!?
> 
> -Petey


I believe Petey just swooned :scatter:


----------



## Drew

1. Morristown, NJ
2. Jason Kidd (I am a BIG Kidd fan-been following him since his days at Cal)
3. K-Mart's intensity was always amazing, I don't know how they are gonna replace that
4. My ugly face might be in the New York Times. but other than that I might very well be the most boring person on earth.
5. I have only been to one NBA game in my life. It was a Nets game a couple of years ago at Continental when Paul Pierce absolutley torched them for like 45 and the Celtics won, I think in overtime.
6. I used to browse the forum at NBADraft.net, then they had a link to this site, and I just took forever to register.


----------



## schub

Drew said:


> 4. My ugly face might be in the New York Times.


Can't bring that up without telling us why.


----------



## BG7

1. Wisconsin
2. Vince Carter
3. Rodney Rogers
4. //
5. no


----------



## schub

Nenad Krstic said:


> 4. Ive talked to RJ two years ago after the Olympic Qualifiers and Rodney Rogers last year after the Nets where eliminated.


How did you talk to those guys?


----------



## Nenad Krstic

Petey said:


> You've actually talked to Rodney Rogers?!?!?
> 
> -Petey


Ya, for like 3 mins. Hes not a bad person to talk to.


----------



## Petey

Drew said:


> 6. I used to browse the forum at NBADraft.net, then they had a link to this site, and I just took forever to register.


I found BBB.net from there too. I see alot of people keep talking about Nets Daily. Ironically I've been to that site like maybe 5/6 times. And I even added links there for a whole month for the owner.

Weird guy.

J/K.

-Petey


----------



## Nenad Krstic

schub said:


> How did you talk to those guys?


At my moms job she knew who RJ was and called me and let me talk to him and with Rodney she was on the plane sitting next to him and when the plane landed he called me.


----------



## Petey

Nenad Krstic said:


> Ya, for like 3 mins. Hes not a bad person to talk to.


Wow, I'm sure you are the only member on BBB.net with only 4 points, but more than half way to a green card already. 

-Petey


----------



## Nenad Krstic

Petey said:


> Wow, I'm sure you are the only member on BBB.net with only 4 points, but more than half way to a green card already.
> 
> -Petey


6 posts  but whats a green card on BBB.net?


----------



## Petey

Nenad Krstic said:


> 6 posts  but whats a green card on BBB.net?


Those cards under your name, number of posts, etc etc. Everyone can give them out to other members based on what you think of them. Like if you agree with someone, etc etc.

Silly stuff.

-Petey


----------



## schub

Petey said:


> I found BBB.net from there too. I see alot of people keep talking about Nets Daily. Ironically I've been to that site like maybe 5/6 times. And I even added links there for a whole month for the owner.
> 
> Weird guy.
> 
> J/K.
> 
> -Petey



I heard that you volunteered to help update the site for a week, and you added one link the whole time. I also heard that the owner is a total bad-*** that likes Kit Kats.


----------



## Petey

schub said:


> I heard that you volunteered to help update the site for a week, and you added one link the whole time. I also heard that the owner is a total bad-*** that likes Kit Kats.


You got your damn Kit Kat!

-Petey


----------



## Drew

schub said:


> Can't bring that up without telling us why.



Yeah, it's an article about the place that I work, a birthday party place for little kids. Supposed to be in this Sunday's Times. It basically says how parents spend crazy amounts of money for their child to have a birthday, or something along those lines at least. The guy took a ton of pictures, but I was only in one or two of them, so I'm not exactly counting on it. But hopefully the article will at least make our place popular enough so I can finally get a decent raise. 

-Drew


----------



## schub

Drew said:


> Yeah, it's an article about the place that I work, a birthday party place for little kids. Supposed to be in this Sunday's Times. It basically says how parents spend crazy amounts of money for their child to have a birthday, or something along those lines at least. The guy took a ton of pictures, but I was only in one or two of them, so I'm not exactly counting on it. But hopefully the article will at least make our place popular enough so I can finally get a decent raise.
> 
> -Drew


Aha. Cool. Speaking of spending crazy money on birthdays, my wife has been watching some show lately where these people are spending like $500K on their daughter's sweet sixteen.


----------



## Petey

schub said:


> Aha. Cool. Speaking of spending crazy money on birthdays, my wife has been watching some show lately where these people are spending like $500K on their daughter's sweet sixteen.


Lucky you! 

-Petey


----------



## persian pride

1. Location *Westchester NY* 
2. Favorite Current Net *RJ, the next MJ*
3. Favorite Former Net *Kerry Kittles*
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer *After a net win the next best thing is a knick loss :banana: * 
5. Do you go to games? *Been to 2 games (vs Rockets when RJ scored tripple double and vs Bucks last year)* BTW nets cheerleaders are hot :makeout: 

*Edit

6. How did you find the Nets forum here. *pure luck, surffing*


----------



## Petey

persian pride said:


> BTW nets cheerleaders are hot :makeout:


Yes, I think they are different chearleaders from last year.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

1. Location
--- Dirty Jersey

2. Favorite Current Net
---RJ...I love what he has become...he's now a complete player but the scary thing is, he'll get better. And his shot has come a long way. I also like Krstic. Very underrated and I was pissed he didn't make the rookie team for all-star weekend. Doesn't matter, his game is very nice and I hope he continues to develop.

3. Favorite Former Net
---Kenyon...I was a Kenyon fan when he came on the scene. The way he played...his heart out...his tenacity, his fire...I loved it. I also like Drazen Petrovic. It's sad that he passed so early...his shot was deadly and no doubt he was a great player.

4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
---I love baseball and football...I can talk about anything sports related.

5. Do you go to games?
---I go to about 2-3 games a year. I usually listen to them on the radio or on TV.

6. How did you find the Nets forum here.
---A member Lanteri directed me here...it's good to see the NEts talk is brewing...


----------



## schub

Welcome, Mogriffjr. Good to have another Nets fan aboard. There are baseball and football forums here too, to keep you occupied.


----------



## Petey

Mogriffjr said:


> 1. Location
> --- Dirty Jersey
> 
> 2. Favorite Current Net
> ---RJ...I love what he has become...he's now a complete player but the scary thing is, he'll get better. And his shot has come a long way. I also like Krstic. Very underrated and I was pissed he didn't make the rookie team for all-star weekend. Doesn't matter, his game is very nice and I hope he continues to develop.
> 
> 3. Favorite Former Net
> ---Kenyon...I was a Kenyon fan when he came on the scene. The way he played...his heart out...his tenacity, his fire...I loved it. I also like Drazen Petrovic. It's sad that he passed so early...his shot was deadly and no doubt he was a great player.
> 
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
> ---I love baseball and football...I can talk about anything sports related.
> 
> 5. Do you go to games?
> ---I go to about 2-3 games a year. I usually listen to them on the radio or on TV.
> 
> 6. How did you find the Nets forum here.
> ---A member Lanteri directed me here...it's good to see the NEts talk is brewing...


Welcome to the board Mogriffjr!

-Petey


----------



## Drew

Drew said:


> 4. My ugly face might be in the New York Times.
> 
> 
> Okay so now my boss tells me NEXT WEEK (this sunday, actually) is when it will be in there. I swear, I'm not making it up!


----------



## Petey

Drew said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. My ugly face might be in the New York Times.
> 
> 
> Okay so now my boss tells me NEXT WEEK (this sunday, actually) is when it will be in there. I swear, I'm not making it up!
> 
> 
> 
> I only read quality papers like the NY Post.
> 
> -Petey
Click to expand...


----------



## Drew

Petey said:



> Drew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only read quality papers like the NY Post.
> 
> -Petey
> 
> 
> 
> haha, well then I guess you'll never know how great I am at serving pizza slices to little kids then!
Click to expand...


----------



## Petey

Drew said:


> Petey said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, well then I guess you'll never know how great I am at serving pizza slices to little kids then!
> 
> 
> 
> Come to the game... Did you miss the thread?
> 
> -Petey
Click to expand...


----------



## KingofNewark

schub said:


> Thought we'd start the roll call over again, so we can all reintroduce ourselves.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Net
> 3. Favorite Former Net
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
> 5. Do you go to games?
> 
> *Edit
> 
> 6. How did you find the Nets forum here.



1. Newark
2. Nenad Krstic
3. Kenyon Martin
4. :banana: 
5. Nope 
6. Through Netsdaily.


----------



## Dumpy

Hey, KON, welcome to civilization. You won't get as much :argue: here.


----------



## Petey

You can come to the 'BBB.net Nets' Fans Get-Together Game' with us KingofNewark!

-Petey


----------



## KingofNewark

Petey said:


> You can come to the 'BBB.net Nets' Fans Get-Together Game' with us KingofNewark!
> 
> -Petey


Oh man thats sound like a GREAT offer , but a lot can happen between now and then, I might sign up for it soon as long as its still up when I know for sure I'll be able to make it.


----------



## Petey

KingofNewark said:


> Oh man thats sound like a GREAT offer , but a lot can happen between now and then, I might sign up for it soon as long as its still up when I know for sure I'll be able to make it.


Haha, why not sign up and make sure nothing happens till then... 

-Petey


----------



## schub

KingofNewark said:


> Oh man thats sound like a GREAT offer , but a lot can happen between now and then, I might sign up for it soon as long as its still up when I know for sure I'll be able to make it.


The request has been put in for 35. So there are 4 extra right now.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

schub said:


> Thought we'd start the roll call over again, so we can all reintroduce ourselves.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Net
> 3. Favorite Former Net
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
> 5. Do you go to games?
> 
> *Edit
> 
> 6. How did you find the Nets forum here.


I already gave some of the info when I joined a couple of days ago, but here it is again:

1. Long Island at the moment...
2. C'mon, it's an easy guess.
3. Drazen
4. Played basketball for community college briefly before I snapped my leg. Weird though, played f/c in a small private hs, and point the year after. Talk about shock...
5. If I can grab a spare minute away from the possessive demon that is law school....
6. Love Netsdaily.net. :clap:


----------



## schub

Krstic All Star said:


> 6. Love Netsdaily.net. :clap:


Thanks for the kind words....




but it's .com.


----------



## Petey

Yeah I still don't like that site. I was never listed as staff after all my hours working on it.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

schub said:


> Thanks for the kind words....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's .com.


D'oh! I blame my Property midterm of earlier today and my favorites tab on my toolbar. Good excuses? Hope I remembered better on my midterm...... :meditate:


----------



## Kidd Karma

Registered long time ago, from the NJ board.


----------



## schub

Kidd Karma said:


> Registered long time ago, from the NJ board.


Welcome Kidd Karma! Another familiar face. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Kidd Karma

schub said:


> Welcome Kidd Karma! Another familiar face. Enjoy your stay.


Thanks.


----------



## Petey

Kidd Karma said:


> Registered long time ago, from the NJ board.


Awesome, welcome to BBB.net

If you need anything, maybe a drink... ask Schub to get it for you.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd Karma

Petey said:


> Awesome, welcome to BBB.net
> 
> If you need anything, maybe a drink... ask Schub to get it for you.
> 
> -Petey


Thanks, sounds good to me.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Nother Nets fan here. :cheers:


GO NETS!!!!


----------



## BizzyRipsta

yay! it's great to see so many nets fans!


----------



## NJNetFan

Heh, what would I do without Netsdaily? Great tool. I use it everyday.


----------



## CurlyBeast

:whaasup:

*1. Location*

New Jersey

*2. Favorite Current Net*

Jason Kidd

*3. Favorite Former Net*

Kenyon Martin

*4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer*

The success of the Nets over the past couple of years is what got me interested in the NBA again. I used to be a Bulls fan in the MJ era when I was younger, but even though basketball's my favorite sport, I lost interest after MJ left (and being naturally unathletic, sports were never a big part of my life). When MJ re-un-retired I started watching again and (as the Wiz sucked) got into the Nets around the Spurs finals (or thereabouts), and living in NJ helped expand my interest. If it weren't for the Nets, I wouldn't care an iota about the NBA, since I don't find the games all that interesting if I don't have a personal connection to a team. Thanks, Nets!

*5. Do you go to games?*

Went to my first NBA game last season to witness the crushing game 6 loss to the Pistons, but am too poor to attend games on a regular basis.

*6. How did you find the Nets forum here.*

Lurked about nj.com all last season, rarely, if ever, posting (the place is too looney for a self-conscious guy like myself). Probably found this site through Shub's posts there, or netsdaily_.com_, and have been lurking amongst both sites for a while.


----------



## Petey

CurlyBeast said:


> :whaasup:
> 
> *1. Location*
> 
> New Jersey
> 
> *2. Favorite Current Net*
> 
> Jason Kidd
> 
> *3. Favorite Former Net*
> 
> Kenyon Martin
> 
> *4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer*
> 
> The success of the Nets over the past couple of years is what got me interested in the NBA again. I used to be a Bulls fan in the MJ era when I was younger, but even though basketball's my favorite sport, I lost interest after MJ left (and being naturally unathletic, sports were never a big part of my life). When MJ re-un-retired I started watching again and (as the Wiz sucked) got into the Nets around the Spurs finals (or thereabouts), and living in NJ helped expand my interest. If it weren't for the Nets, I wouldn't care an iota about the NBA, since I don't find the games all that interesting if I don't have a personal connection to a team. Thanks, Nets!
> 
> *5. Do you go to games?*
> 
> Went to my first NBA game last season to witness the crushing game 6 loss to the Pistons, but am too poor to attend games on a regular basis.
> 
> *6. How did you find the Nets forum here.*
> 
> Lurked about nj.com all last season, rarely, if ever, posting (the place is too looney for a self-conscious guy like myself). Probably found this site through Shub's posts there, or netsdaily_.com_, and have been lurking amongst both sites for a while.


Welcome to the board man. Sure you'll love it. Schub does have an extra ticket to the April 17th game against the 76ers, you're welcome to it if you wish.

-Petey


----------



## Drew

Petey said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come to the game... Did you miss the thread?
> 
> -Petey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the invite! Going to an NBA game for free is kinda nice I guess. Looking forward to meeting everyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## fruitcake

1. Just outside of Toronto, Canada.
2. Jason Kidd
3. Kenyon Martin
4. always enjoyed watching new jersey's playoff runs the last few years. i am amazed how the people of toronto came from vince carter worshipers to vince carter haters in the past years or so. not too bad at basketball, but basketball isn't the thing in Canada anyway, its hockey.
5. never been to a net game. been to a couple raptor games
6. don't remember


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> 1. Just outside of Toronto, Canada.
> 2. Jason Kidd
> 3. Kenyon Martin
> 4. always enjoyed watching new jersey's playoff runs the last few years. i am amazed how the people of toronto came from vince carter worshipers to vince carter haters in the past years or so. not too bad at basketball, but basketball isn't the thing in Canada anyway, its hockey.
> 5. never been to a net game. been to a couple raptor games
> 6. don't remember


Well Welcome to the board fruitcake. I hope no one calls you that in real life unless it's your 'other', sure you are gonna love it here at BBB.net

See ya about.

-Petey


----------



## schub

fruitcake said:


> 1. Just outside of Toronto, Canada.
> 2. Jason Kidd
> 3. Kenyon Martin
> 4. always enjoyed watching new jersey's playoff runs the last few years. i am amazed how the people of toronto came from vince carter worshipers to vince carter haters in the past years or so. not too bad at basketball, but basketball isn't the thing in Canada anyway, its hockey.
> 5. never been to a net game. been to a couple raptor games
> 6. don't remember


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Vladman27

1. Central Jersey but going to school in CT
2. Vince Carter
3. K-Mart
4. The first Nets game I went to (and only one) was when I was visiting one of my friends in San Antonio this year -- of course we lost in their house. 
5. Just that one b/c I've got school, but will try to go more in the future. 
6. Yahoo search, i think.


----------



## schub

Vladman27 said:


> 1. Central Jersey but going to school in CT
> 2. Vince Carter
> 3. K-Mart
> 4. The first Nets game I went to (and only one) was when I was visiting one of my friends in San Antonio this year -- of course we lost in their house.
> 5. Just that one b/c I've got school, but will try to go more in the future.
> 6. Yahoo search, i think.



Welcome. How was the arena and atmosphere in San Antonio?


----------



## Vladman27

San Antonio is a pretty interesting city. Since the Spurs are their only professional team, everybody is literally IN LOVE with them -- all the billboards, commercials, talk shows somehow mention the team. It made me really sad that we have nowhere that level of support in Jersey. 

The atmosphere was pretty good, they have interesting entertainment and 99.999% of the stadium was pro Spurs. Whenever we scored, I heard maybe 4-5 other claps beside me. That said, the Spurs crowd was pretty respectful - no one ever said anything to me, and i think they actually gasped and booed when one of their bench players elbowed Collins and was ejected from the game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vladman27 said:


> 1. Central Jersey but going to school in CT
> 2. Vince Carter
> 3. K-Mart
> 4. The first Nets game I went to (and only one) was when I was visiting one of my friends in San Antonio this year -- of course we lost in their house.
> 5. Just that one b/c I've got school, but will try to go more in the future.
> 6. Yahoo search, i think.


 Welcome to the boards vladman


----------



## Vincanity15311

loc: North brunswick, NJ
Fav. Net - Vince Carter.....then kidd
Fav. Former net - Kenyon Martin
Anything else - I love football and baseball also. I like rap/hip-hop music...but thats it..
attended games: I went a couple times when i was little....a short period where i didn't go....then went to game 4 of the 2003 East conference finals when they swept the pistons. Last year i went to 6 games, and this year 3 (vs. celtics, nuggets, and spurs), and im going to one more on April 17th ( vs. 76ers).
How i founf BBBnet: In NJ NETS Yahoo group that i'm a member of.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

welcome all! i hope you all enjoy it here!


----------



## st lickem

1. carteret nj
2. nenad krstic
3. chris morris
4. i manage a strip club in middlesex county 
5. i go to usually 10-15 games a year

*Edit

6. a buddy of mine from another forum told me about this place


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

st lickem said:


> 1. carteret nj
> 2. nenad krstic
> 3. chris morris
> 4. i manage a strip club in middlesex county
> 5. i go to usually 10-15 games a year
> 
> *Edit
> 
> 6. a buddy of mine from another forum told me about this place


 Weclome to the boards st lickem.


----------



## schub

st lickem said:


> 4. i manage a strip club in middlesex county


Fascinating. Something on route 9 perhaps?

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Petey

st lickem said:


> 1. carteret nj
> 2. nenad krstic
> 3. chris morris
> *4. i manage a strip club in middlesex county*
> 5. i go to usually 10-15 games a year
> 
> *Edit
> 
> 6. a buddy of mine from another forum told me about this place


You are my new hero.

Welcome to the board.

-Petey


----------



## st lickem

Petey said:


> You are my new hero.
> 
> Welcome to the board.
> 
> -Petey



thanks man


----------



## NetsanityJoe

location: Clifton,NJ

Fav Current Nets: Kidd,Carter,RJ and our rookie stud in the making Krstic

Fav Former Nets: Kmart of course along with K.Gill,DC,Kittles

Anything else about yourself: i pretty much live/die by nets games. i love with a passion to watch the nets play games, even if we are losing. i just love the sport and admire basketball players. it was great to finally have some success and not be the joke on the nba, i just hope we can bounce back from our kmart disaster and regain respect and dominance in the league.
do you go to games: when i can of course, the weekends are better for me and my father does get tickets from some people he knows which is nice. i would love to be able to get season tickets one day, that would rock.

how did you find the forum: netsdaily.com great site devoted to the Nets. i love it keep up the work. i also like how many nets fans are here. finally!


----------



## Petey

NetsanityJoe said:


> location: Clifton,NJ
> 
> Fav Current Nets: Kidd,Carter,RJ and our rookie stud in the making Krstic
> 
> Fav Former Nets: Kmart of course along with K.Gill,DC,Kittles
> 
> Anything else about yourself: i pretty much live/die by nets games. i love with a passion to watch the nets play games, even if we are losing. i just love the sport and admire basketball players. it was great to finally have some success and not be the joke on the nba, i just hope we can bounce back from our kmart disaster and regain respect and dominance in the league.
> do you go to games: when i can of course, the weekends are better for me and my father does get tickets from some people he knows which is nice. i would love to be able to get season tickets one day, that would rock.
> 
> how did you find the forum: netsdaily.com great site devoted to the Nets. i love it keep up the work. i also like how many nets fans are here. finally!


Another new Nets fan, #3 on the day, welcome to the board champ. Sure you are going to LOVE it here.

-Petey


----------



## schub

NetsanityJoe said:


> location: Clifton,NJ
> 
> Fav Current Nets: Kidd,Carter,RJ and our rookie stud in the making Krstic
> 
> Fav Former Nets: Kmart of course along with K.Gill,DC,Kittles
> 
> Anything else about yourself: i pretty much live/die by nets games. i love with a passion to watch the nets play games, even if we are losing. i just love the sport and admire basketball players. it was great to finally have some success and not be the joke on the nba, i just hope we can bounce back from our kmart disaster and regain respect and dominance in the league.
> do you go to games: when i can of course, the weekends are better for me and my father does get tickets from some people he knows which is nice. i would love to be able to get season tickets one day, that would rock.
> 
> how did you find the forum: netsdaily.com great site devoted to the Nets. i love it keep up the work. i also like how many nets fans are here. finally!



Welcome to the board, NetsanityJoe! And thanks for the NetsDaily love.


----------



## J Pops

Leonia Nj,

RJ,

Derrick Coleman

long time fan

no i dont get a chance to go to games yet, but i catch them on tv


----------



## Petey

J Pops said:


> Leonia Nj,
> 
> RJ,
> 
> Derrick Coleman
> 
> long time fan
> 
> no i dont get a chance to go to games yet, but i catch them on tv


Welcome back J Pops, been a while since we have seen ya last.

-Petey


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

1. Odense, Denmark.
2. Vince Carter
3. Jayson Williams
4. Born and raised in Odense, Denmark - still living here.
5. Do you go to games? - nope, can't afford a trip to the States  .
6. The board was mentioned on our NBA site in DK, NBAinfo.dk.


----------



## Omega

1.Florida
2.Vince Carter
3.Kyle Korver
4.I play guitar
5.nba.com/nets


----------



## schub

Welcome Stefan Nellemoes & ThaCarter. Great to see that our hookup with the Nets is bringing in some new people!


----------



## MosJef73

hey guys - 

location: Weehawken,NJ

Fav Current Nets: Sly the fox, JKidd, Carter, RJ, Veal and Krstic

Fav Former Nets: Kmart, Dr J, the old nets announcer, Drazen Petrovic, Mike Gminkski

Anything else about yourself: 

became a hardcore nets fan when Jason Kidd came to NJ - since then that season i got 7 friends of mine to get a 7 game season package of tickets for each of us and loved seeing these perennial underdogs rise to the top of the east! even moved to NJ that same year (for my girl but also because of the nets =) 


how did you find the forum: from schub - the netsdaily.com king =) 


:clap:


----------



## Petey

MosJef73 said:


> hey guys -
> 
> location: Weehawken,NJ
> 
> Fav Current Nets: Sly the fox, JKidd, Carter, RJ, Veal and Krstic
> 
> Fav Former Nets: Kmart, Dr J, the old nets announcer, Drazen Petrovic, Mike Gminkski
> 
> Anything else about yourself:
> 
> became a hardcore nets fan when Jason Kidd came to NJ - since then that season i got 7 friends of mine to get a 7 game season package of tickets for each of us and loved seeing these perennial underdogs rise to the top of the east! even moved to NJ that same year (for my girl but also because of the nets =)
> 
> 
> how did you find the forum: from schub - the netsdaily.com king =)
> 
> 
> :clap:


Haha, don't you work with schub too?

They pay you guys to post!!!

-Joe C.


----------



## schub

Joe Camel said:


> Haha, don't you work with schub too?
> 
> They pay you guys to post!!!
> 
> -Joe C.


Not anymore. Jeff abandoned us. :curse:


----------



## MosJef73

hahaha - aww sorry schub!!? 

didnt mean to abandon anyone but if it helps at all - i am actually wearing a nets jacket today to the office :banana:


----------



## Petey

MosJef73 said:


> hahaha - aww sorry schub!!?
> 
> didnt mean to abandon anyone but if it helps at all - i am actually wearing a nets jacket today to the office :banana:


Soooo... it was cause of schub you left huh?

-Petey


----------



## schub

MosJef73 said:


> hahaha - aww sorry schub!!?
> 
> didnt mean to abandon anyone but if it helps at all - i am actually wearing a nets jacket today to the office :banana:



Well you're missing the throngs of people lined up outside today for the Mariah Carey appearance downstairs!


----------



## Petey

schub said:


> Well you're missing the throngs of people lined up outside today for the Mariah Carey appearance downstairs!


:ttiwwp:

YES!

I've finally gotten to use that smile!

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

1. Edison, NJ (I live in Clara Barton. Schubee is my neighbor.) I grew up in Morris County.

2. Jason Kidd is the greatest Net of all-time. I usually pick an underdog, like Scallops, but not in this case.

3. Buck Williams (Maximum effort on minimum teams. Hard to imagine today, right?) 

4. I was at a Duke-Clemson game where we (Clemson) were up 19 in the 2nd half. Coach K benched Laettner, Hurley, Hill, Hill, and Davis at the same time. They came back in. We lost. :upset: 

5. Not many. Once or twice a year. I was at the Dr. J retirement game, though.


----------



## schub

ghoti said:


> 1. Edison, NJ (I live in Clara Barton. Schubee is my neighbor.) I grew up in Morris County.
> 
> 2. Jason Kidd is the greatest Net of all-time. I usually pick an underdog, like Scallops, but not in this case.
> 
> 3. Buck Williams (Maximum effort on minimum teams. Hard to imagine today, right?)
> 
> 4. I was at a Duke-Clemson game where we (Clemson) were up 19 in the 2nd half. Coach K benched Laettner, Hurley, Hill, Hill, and Davis at the same time. They came back in. We lost. :upset:
> 
> 5. Not many. Once or twice a year. I was at the Dr. J retirement game, though.


Welcome aboard, ghoti. Did you know that Clemson lost to Virginia Tech in the first round of the 1995 NIT, and that VT went on to win it?


----------



## Dumpy

GHOTI!!!!! Good to see you.


----------



## ghoti

Dumpy said:


> GHOTI!!!!! Good to see you.


Nice to be seen! :wave: 

I am so proud of this season, I can't wait to pop on here during the playoffs (no matter how long they last).

GO NETS!


----------



## Charlie Brown

ghoti said:


> Nice to be seen! :wave:
> 
> I am so proud of this season, I can't wait to pop on here during the playoffs (no matter how long they last).
> 
> GO NETS!


Welcome!

Just in time for the playoffs!


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> Nice to be seen! :wave:
> 
> I am so proud of this season, I can't wait to pop on here during the playoffs (no matter how long they last).
> 
> GO NETS!


Welcome to the board!

-Petey


----------



## Krakista

1. Quezon City, Philippines
2. Vince Carter, Jason Kidd, Nenad Krstic, Brian Scalabrine
3. Kenyon Martin
4. I had my IP telephony training in New Jersey last year. K-Mart left NJ the day I left NJ. I run a local Nets fan thread here in the Philippines.
5. I've never been to the Meadowlands. I've only seen it from atop the Empire State Building as a NY tourist.


----------



## Petey

Krakista said:


> 1. Quezon City, Philippines
> 2. Vince Carter, Jason Kidd, Nenad Krstic, Brian Scalabrine
> 3. Kenyon Martin
> 4. I had my IP telephony training in New Jersey last year. K-Mart left NJ the day I left NJ. I run a local Nets fan thread here in the Philippines.
> 5. I've never been to the Meadowlands. I've only seen it from atop the Empire State Building as a NY tourist.


Welcome to the board, do you get a chance to catch games there?

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Welcome to the board Krakista!
I've been to the Philipines ... nice place, and big malls. :biggrin:


----------



## Krakista

Petey said:


> Welcome to the board, do you get a chance to catch games there?


Yes, we do get to see some Nets games on TV and radio. We are a basketball crazy country here. Check out our boards here.

Thanks for the warm welcome, faNETics.


----------



## Petey

Krakista said:


> Yes, we do get to see some Nets games on TV and radio. We are a basketball crazy country here. Check out our boards here.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome, faNETics.


Haha, that is awesome, you guys rip on Zo too!

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

1.Montreal,Canada
2.Vince Carter

3.-------(I'm the type of VC fan that puts VC first when it's time to follow a team so I didn't follow the Nets before as much to the point where I can name a favorite former Net)

4.I'm a huge NFL and NHL fan as well as a b-ball fan.

5.I've never been to a Nets game.(actually never been to jersey.period)

6.I find the atmosphere to be quite welcoming and outgoing.Ever since I've been here,it's been great!


----------



## LBINetGuy

Long Beach Island, NJ
Nenad Krstic, but we're all rooting for laundry
Drazen
Perfect day: sunny, 82 degrees, clean 3-5 foot surf, twelve pack of beer, Mexican food, Jennifer Love-Hewitt, Nets lock up the NBA title in the evening.
Still go to about 10 a year, used to go to more, but life has taken some Talking Head-like turns.

"You may ask yourself...."


----------



## Petey

LBINetGuy said:


> Long Beach Island, NJ
> Nenad Krstic, but we're all rooting for laundry
> Drazen
> Perfect day: sunny, 82 degrees, clean 3-5 foot surf, twelve pack of beer, Mexican food, Jennifer Love-Hewitt, Nets lock up the NBA title in the evening.
> Still go to about 10 a year, used to go to more, but life has taken some Talking Head-like turns.
> 
> "You may ask yourself...."


Haha in another thread I got the impression you are married... to Jennifer Love-Hewitt?

-Petey


----------



## LBINetGuy

Petey said:


> Haha in another thread I got the impression you are married... to Jennifer Love-Hewitt?
> 
> -Petey



Nah, got a great wife, but hey, a guy can dream, huh?


----------



## Petey

LBINetGuy said:


> Nah, got a great wife, but hey, a guy can dream, huh?


LOL, yes we can.

-Petey


----------



## jaodevs33

New York, NY, and now Amherst, MA for college

Travis Best

Lucious Harris

was at some memorable games over last 7 years...milt palacio, reggie miller, all steph returns, all playoff games, etc etc

went to all games when in nyc, now go whenever i can. went to games 3 and 4 of miami.


----------



## schub

jaodevs33 said:


> New York, NY, and now Amherst, MA for college
> 
> Travis Best
> 
> Lucious Harris
> 
> was at some memorable games over last 7 years...milt palacio, reggie miller, all steph returns, all playoff games, etc etc
> 
> went to all games when in nyc, now go whenever i can. went to games 3 and 4 of miami.


I see you got my invitation today. 

Welcome aboard. Great to have another dedicated Nets fan.


----------



## Petey

jaodevs33 said:


> New York, NY, and now Amherst, MA for college
> 
> Travis Best
> 
> Lucious Harris
> 
> was at some memorable games over last 7 years...milt palacio, reggie miller, all steph returns, all playoff games, etc etc
> 
> went to all games when in nyc, now go whenever i can. went to games 3 and 4 of miami.


Sweet, welcome to the board jaodevs33!

-Petey


----------



## DK

Hey, everyone!

1. Location - Essex County, NJ

2. Favorite Current Net - Vinsanity... No, that's too easy... Jason Collins

3. Favorite Former Net - Dr. J

4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - What else is there to offer? My ultimate knowledge, I suppose...

5. Do you go to games? - I try to. Mostly I don't, but sometimes I do.

6. How did you find the Nets forum here. - Went into the Atlantic Division, and poof- there it was!


----------



## Petey

DK said:


> Hey, everyone!
> 
> 1. Location - Essex County, NJ
> 
> 2. Favorite Current Net - Vinsanity... No, that's too easy... Jason Collins
> 
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Dr. J
> 
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - What else is there to offer? My ultimate knowledge, I suppose...
> 
> 5. Do you go to games? - I try to. Mostly I don't, but sometimes I do.
> 
> 6. How did you find the Nets forum here. - Went into the Atlantic Division, and poof- there it was!


Welcome to BBB.net DK.

-Petey


----------



## schub

DK said:


> Hey, everyone!
> 
> 1. Location - Essex County, NJ
> 
> 2. Favorite Current Net - Vinsanity... No, that's too easy... Jason Collins
> 
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Dr. J
> 
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - What else is there to offer? My ultimate knowledge, I suppose...
> 
> 5. Do you go to games? - I try to. Mostly I don't, but sometimes I do.
> 
> 6. How did you find the Nets forum here. - Went into the Atlantic Division, and poof- there it was!



Welcome aboard. Good thing we didn't try to hind the Nets board in the Southeast Division forums.


----------



## DK

schub said:


> Welcome aboard. Good thing we didn't try to hind the Nets board in the Southeast Division forums.


Oh, that was the first place I looked, since everyone knows to check the Southeast Division for an Atlantic team. :grinning:


----------



## ghoti

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 1. Wall, NJ at home, Ewing, NJ at school.
> 2. RJ
> 3. From recent years, Kmart and Eric Williams and Aaron Williams. From further back...Kendall Gill, just cause he had an awesome game when I went to see the nets vs. the rockets back then. And I liked Kenny Anderson...he was on the team back when I started getting into them and I always liked him.
> 4. I'm graduating college in 5 months (on friday the 13th I might add) and have no idea what i'm going to do.
> 5. I haven't in a while.



Happy graduation!

I graduated on friday the 13th, too.

I also went to a Pink Floyd concert on Thursday the 12th, which made for a very unmemorable commencement day.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

ghoti said:


> Happy graduation!
> 
> I graduated on friday the 13th, too.
> 
> I also went to a Pink Floyd concert on Thursday the 12th, which made for a very unmemorable commencement day.


congrats ghoti and toddmac11! i had my graduation yesterday as well.


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> Happy graduation!
> 
> I graduated on friday the 13th, too.
> 
> I also went to a Pink Floyd concert on Thursday the 12th, which made for a very unmemorable commencement day.


Congrats to the 'threes' of you!

But otherwise kiddies, remember skool is for fouls!

-Petey


----------



## Dumpy

congratulations to all three of you! It must be a relief. What are each of you planning to do next?


----------



## ghoti

BizzyRipsta said:


> congrats ghoti and toddmac11! i had my graduation yesterday as well.


HAHAHA!!!!!!

I said I graduated on Friday the 13th, but not THIS friday the 13th!

Try 1994. I am a decrepit old man. :sigh:


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> HAHAHA!!!!!!
> 
> I said I graduated on Friday the 13th, but not THIS friday the 13th!
> 
> Try 1994. I am a decrepit old man. :sigh:


Ah, sorry! Feel your youth through the Nets!

Well... just don't root for Robinson!

-Petey


----------



## Dumpy

ghoti said:


> HAHAHA!!!!!!
> 
> I said I graduated on Friday the 13th, but not THIS friday the 13th!
> 
> Try 1994. I am a decrepit old man. :sigh:


at least you REMEMBER your graduation . . .


----------



## ghoti

Dumpy said:


> at least you REMEMBER your graduation . . .


Once again, thanks to Pink Floyd, I really don't.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

Dumpy said:


> congratulations to all three of you! It must be a relief. What are each of you planning to do next?


look for a job...then all of that other real life adult kind of things that one does once they're out of school.

btw, dumpy, i got the postcard...thanx!


----------



## BizzyRipsta

ghoti said:


> HAHAHA!!!!!!
> 
> I said I graduated on Friday the 13th, but not THIS friday the 13th!
> 
> Try 1994. I am a decrepit old man. :sigh:


lol.....ohhhhhhh


----------



## Dumpy

BizzyRipsta said:


> look for a job...then all of that other real life adult kind of things that one does once they're out of school.
> 
> btw, dumpy, i got the postcard...thanx!


you're welcome, I wish I could have seen it . . .


----------



## Lord-SMX

1. New Jersey
2. Krstic
3. KVH
4. I own you all 1v1 in real life
5. yea


----------



## schub

Lord-SMX said:


> 1. New Jersey
> 2. Krstic
> 3. KVH
> 4. I own you all 1v1 in real life
> 5. yea


Welcome, Lord!

You play ball?


----------



## Petey

Lord-SMX said:


> 1. New Jersey
> 2. Krstic
> 3. KVH
> 4. I own you all 1v1 in real life
> 5. yea


Welcome to BBB.net!

-Petey


----------



## ravor44

I forgot to check in..
RAVOR checking IN!


----------



## GM3

1. Location: Newark, NJ
2. Favorite Current Net: Vince Carter
3. Favorite Former Net: Kenyon Martin
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: 02-03 Nets lineup was the best lineup we ever had. 
5. Do you go to games? Not as much as i would like, ive been to 5 games this past season and 4 games last season.

6. How did you find the Nets forum here: NEtsdaily.com


----------



## krsticfan325

Hey guys,

Just checking in. I'm a huge Nets fan and am happy to see a board like this dedicated to talking about our team.


----------



## schub

krsticfan325 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just checking in. I'm a huge Nets fan and am happy to see a board like this dedicated to talking about our team.


Welcome! We're happy to have another Nets fan aboard.


----------



## netsgiants

1. Location:jerz
2. Favorite Current Net: VC for Three!
3. Favorite Former Net: Kmart
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: my opinions.
5. Do you go to games yes about 1/5 of them and the 2 playoffs game this year

Was suggested to me


----------



## Krstic

Hey whats up? I'm probiliy the hugest Nets fan north of America. I ussually go see a Nets game once a year but this year they were sold out.

My favourite player is Richard Jefferson but I like the play of Nenad Krstic because he has amazing touch..

WEll this is a great site and nice meeting you all :yes:


----------



## schub

Krstic said:


> Hey whats up? I'm probiliy the hugest Nets fan north of America. I ussually go see a Nets game once a year but this year they were sold out.
> 
> My favourite player is Richard Jefferson but I like the play of Nenad Krstic because he has amazing touch..
> 
> WEll this is a great site and nice meeting you all :yes:


Welcome aboard Krstic! Sold out? The Meadowlands, or some other arena?


----------



## Krstic

Air Canada Center. Some fans didn't even know basketball bought tickets just to make fun of Carter. So stupid...lol


----------



## jkidd_05

1. Calgary, Alberta Canada
2. Jason Kidd
3. Kenyon Martin
4. Nothing
5. No, but everytime there is a NETS game on TV I always watch it.
6. joeNETSfan


----------



## schub

jkidd_05 said:


> 1. Calgary, Alberta Canada
> 2. Jason Kidd
> 3. Kenyon Martin
> 4. Nothing
> 5. No, but everytime there is a NETS game on TV I always watch it.
> 6. joeNETSfan


Welcome, jkidd_05. Glad to have you. :cheers:


----------



## Petey

jkidd_05 said:


> 1. Calgary, Alberta Canada
> 2. Jason Kidd
> 3. Kenyon Martin
> 4. Nothing
> 5. No, but everytime there is a NETS game on TV I always watch it.
> 6. joeNETSfan


Welcome to BBB.net

-Petey


----------



## Jurzee Boi

1. SW FL (Formerly Monroe, NJ - Middlesex County)
2. Jason Kidd
3. Buck Williams - When I first started to follow the Nets
4. Not Really
5. I did until I recently moved to FL


----------



## Petey

Jurzee Boi said:


> 1. SW FL (Formerly Monroe, NJ - Middlesex County)
> 2. Jason Kidd
> 3. Buck Williams - When I first started to follow the Nets
> 4. Not Really
> 5. I did until I recently moved to FL


Welcome to BBB.net Jurzee Boi!

Awesome handle! LOL

-Petey


----------



## schub

Jurzee Boi said:


> 1. SW FL (Formerly Monroe, NJ - Middlesex County)
> 2. Jason Kidd
> 3. Buck Williams - When I first started to follow the Nets
> 4. Not Really
> 5. I did until I recently moved to FL


Welcome man. Glad to have you. :cheers:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

1) "EaStWick" Elizabeth, NJ
2) RJ you've gotta love his "Quotes" when it comes to dealing with the Media
3) Classic Number 3 & attention "KMART" Shoppers
4) I served in the NAVY for 4yrs before 9/11 & After 9/11
5) Yes I have, but not recently since of course the season ended way to early this year then usual!


----------



## schub

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> 1) "EaStWick" Elizabeth, NJ
> 2) RJ you've gotta love his "Quotes" when it comes to dealing with the Media
> 3) Classic Number 3 & attention "KMART" Shoppers
> 4) I served in the NAVY for 4yrs before 9/11 & After 9/11
> 5) Yes I have, but not recently since of course the season ended way to early this year then usual!


Welcome aboard. :cheers:


----------



## VC_15

1) Canada, Montreal
2) fav current Net player: Vince
3) Fav former net player(s): Rj and Kidd and K-mart

I play bball, love it to death. Like to watch movies( comedy). thats about it!..


----------



## Petey

VC_15 said:


> 1) Canada, Montreal
> 2) fav current Net player: Vince
> 3) Fav former net player(s): Rj and Kidd and K-mart
> 
> I play bball, love it to death. Like to watch movies( comedy). thats about it!..


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here if you stay away from Vinsane.



-Petey


----------



## VC posterized me

1. Linden NJ
2. Vince Carter
3. K-Mart (duh)
4. Nope.
5. Nope, I'm only 16 (poor, no transportation, etc.) and my dad isn't big on B-Ball so I just never went.
6. Yesnetwork.com board.


----------



## Petey

VC posterized me said:


> 1. Linden NJ
> 2. Vince Carter
> 3. K-Mart (duh)
> 4. Nope.
> 5. Nope, I'm only 16 (poor, no transportation, etc.) and my dad isn't big on B-Ball so I just never went.
> 6. Yesnetwork.com board.


Welcome to BBB.net man! Sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## schub

VC posterized me said:


> 1. Linden NJ
> 2. Vince Carter
> 3. K-Mart (duh)
> 4. Nope.
> 5. Nope, I'm only 16 (poor, no transportation, etc.) and my dad isn't big on B-Ball so I just never went.
> 6. Yesnetwork.com board.


Welcome aboard. Very creative name.


----------



## kreyz28

1. Belleville, NJ
2. RJ
3. Drazen 
4. not really
5. a few games a year
6. netsdaily.com


----------



## schub

kreyz28 said:


> 1. Belleville, NJ
> 2. RJ
> 3. Drazen
> 4. not really
> 5. a few games a year
> 6. netsdaily.com


Welcome aboard, kreyz28. Glad to have you.


----------



## Petey

kreyz28 said:


> 1. Belleville, NJ
> 2. RJ
> 3. Drazen
> 4. not really
> 5. a few games a year
> 6. netsdaily.com


Welcome to BBB.net Kreyz28, sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## Dumpy

My grandparents lived in Belleville, I think it was Graylock Ave?


----------



## Kid Chocolate

1. Location: Sayreville
2. Favorite Current Net: Nenad Krstic
3. Favorite Former Net: Drazen
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: I can read real good
5. Do you go to games? Had season tickets 2 years ago, but now go to school in Philly, so it's hard for me to catch games @ CAA. Went to only 1 last year, saw RJ score 40+ against the Cavs including the game winning lob from Double Nickel.

*Edit

6. How did you find the Nets forum here: Realgm


----------



## Petey

kweli109 said:


> 1. Location: Sayreville
> 2. Favorite Current Net: Nenad Krstic
> 3. Favorite Former Net: Drazen
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: I can read real good
> 5. Do you go to games? Had season tickets 2 years ago, but now go to school in Philly, so it's hard for me to catch games @ CAA. Went to only 1 last year, saw RJ score 40+ against the Cavs including the game winning lob from Double Nickel.
> 
> *Edit
> 
> 6. How did you find the Nets forum here: Realgm


Welcome to BBB.net kweli109, what school are you at?

-Petey


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Petey said:


> Welcome to BBB.net kweli109, what school are you at?
> 
> -Petey


Saint Joseph's University.


----------



## VC3

1) New York, New York
2) J-Kidd
3) Drazen
4) Not much.
5) Only games 3 % 4 vs. Detroit in last years playoffs.
6) netsdaily.com


----------



## Petey

kweli109 said:


> Saint Joseph's University.


Pretty cool. I had a few friends go to school out there. Every go to Gino's for cheese steak?

-Petey


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Petey said:


> Pretty cool. I had a few friends go to school out there. Every go to Gino's for cheese steak?
> 
> -Petey


yup


----------



## Kruser

schub said:


> 2. Favorite Current Net: *Richard Jefferson and hopefully Ike Diogu*
> 3. Favorite Former Net: *Kenyon Martin*
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: *No*
> 5. Do you go to games?: *I wish*


..


----------



## schub

Kruser said:


> schub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Favorite Current Net: *Richard Jefferson and hopefully Ike Diogu*
> 3. Favorite Former Net: *Kenyon Martin*
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: *No*
> 5. Do you go to games?: *I wish*
> 
> 
> 
> ..
Click to expand...

Welcome Kruser. Hey, don't make it look like I want Diogu!


----------



## Petey

schub said:


> Welcome Kruser. Hey, don't make it look like I want Diogu!


Schub's wife won't be happy. 

-Petey


----------



## njnets21

*1. Location:* Flemington, NJ (home) / Mahwah, NJ (college)

*2. Favorite Current Net:* JKidd

*3. Favorite Former Net:* KMart

*4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer:* 20 year old college student at Ramapo College who eats, sleeps, and breathes New Jersey Nets basketball

*5. Do you go to games?* I go to as many games as I can on a tight college student's budget. Unfortunately, this means I go to very few games even though I am not far at all from the arena while at college.

*6. How did you find the Nets forum here?* netsdaily.com


----------



## schub

njnets21 said:


> *1. Location:* Flemington, NJ (home) / Mahwah, NJ (college)
> 
> *2. Favorite Current Net:* JKidd
> 
> *3. Favorite Former Net:* KMart
> 
> *4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer:* 20 year old college student at Ramapo College who eats, sleeps, and breathes New Jersey Nets basketball
> 
> *5. Do you go to games?* I go to as many games as I can on a tight college student's budget. Unfortunately, this means I go to very few games even though I am not far at all from the arena while at college.
> 
> *6. How did you find the Nets forum here?* netsdaily.com



Welcome! Glad to have you aboard. This is the place to be for hardcore Nets fans like yourself.


----------



## njnets21

schub, you are the one who runs Nets Daily? if so, amazing job. i dont know what i would do without that website, i check it almost hourly to make sure i havent missed anything in Netsland.


----------



## Petey

Welcome to BBB.net njnets21! Sure you'll enjoy chatting with the rest of us Nets fans here.

-Petey


----------



## schub

njnets21 said:


> schub, you are the one who runs Nets Daily? if so, amazing job. i dont know what i would do without that website, i check it almost hourly to make sure i havent missed anything in Netsland.


Yes, and thanks. NetIncome helps out also. He is more on top of the news (and ahead of the times) than I am.


----------



## Slacker

1. Cobleskill, NY(It's near Albany...way upstate) 
2. Richard Jefferson 
3. K-Mart(I was kind of sad to see him go) 
4. I'm really into music. Mostly Hip-Hop. Also, stand-up comedy. 
5. I haven't been to one yet, but I plan on going to a few this year. I can't wait. 
6. Netsdaily.com 



I've only recently got into watching Basketball.


----------



## schub

Slacker said:


> 1. Cobleskill, NY(It's near Albany...way upstate)
> 2. Richard Jefferson
> 3. K-Mart(I was kind of sad to see him go)
> 4. I'm really into music. Mostly Hip-Hop. Also, stand-up comedy.
> 5. I haven't been to one yet, but I plan on going to a few this year. I can't wait.
> 6. Netsdaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've only recently got into watching Basketball.


Welcome aboard, Slacker!


----------



## Slacker

Thanks, pal.


----------



## Petey

Slacker said:


> 1. Cobleskill, NY(It's near Albany...way upstate)
> 2. Richard Jefferson
> 3. K-Mart(I was kind of sad to see him go)
> 4. I'm really into music. Mostly Hip-Hop. Also, stand-up comedy.
> 5. I haven't been to one yet, but I plan on going to a few this year. I can't wait.
> 6. Netsdaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've only recently got into watching Basketball.


Welcome to BBB.net; I think mofo202 may be from the same area?

-Petey


----------



## ronpee73

whats up guys im new here. Big nets fan from western new york


----------



## Petey

ronpee73 said:


> whats up guys im new here. Big nets fan from western new york


Welcome to the BBB.net Nets forum, sure we're gonna have a fun time / ride next season, till then it's SAR!

-Petey


----------



## ronpee73

Petey said:


> Welcome to the BBB.net Nets forum, sure we're gonna have a fun time / ride next season, till then it's SAR!
> 
> -Petey


Yeah I am really looking forward to next year the way this ended in the regular season. I really think we have a shot at making major improvements next year it should be exciting.


----------



## ronpee73

1. Location-Brocton, Ny(by lake erie)
2. Favorite Current Net-Vince Carter
3. Favorite Former Net-K Mart
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer-Just graduated high school, played 4 years of basketball and football.
5. Do you go to games?-No, would love to but It's too far away
6. How did you find the Nets forum here-SOHH.com


----------



## schub

ronpee73 said:


> 1. Location-Brocton, Ny(by lake erie)
> 2. Favorite Current Net-Vince Carter
> 3. Favorite Former Net-K Mart
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer-Just graduated high school, played 4 years of basketball and football.
> 5. Do you go to games?-No, would love to but It's too far away
> 6. How did you find the Nets forum here-SOHH.com


Welcome aboard, man.


----------



## Charlie Brown

ronpee73 said:


> whats up guys im new here. Big nets fan from western new york


Welcome to the board. :cheers:


----------



## MexicanJesus

1. Location - NJ sometimes, NYC others
2. Favorite Current Net - RJ, cause he tells it like it is
3. Favorite Former Net - Keith Van Horn, he's like a martyr
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - I'm not Mexican, or Jesus
5. Do you go to games? - when I can


----------



## schub

MexicanJesus said:


> 1. Location - NJ sometimes, NYC others
> 2. Favorite Current Net - RJ, cause he tells it like it is
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Keith Van Horn, he's like a martyr
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - I'm not Mexican, or Jesus
> 5. Do you go to games? - when I can


Welcome! Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Charlie Brown

MexicanJesus said:


> 1. Location - NJ sometimes, NYC others
> 2. Favorite Current Net - RJ, cause he tells it like it is
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Keith Van Horn, he's like a martyr
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - I'm not Mexican, or Jesus
> 5. Do you go to games? - when I can


Welcome. :cheers: 

It's always good to see a KVH fan among us. :clap:


----------



## Petey

MexicanJesus said:


> 1. Location - NJ sometimes, NYC others
> 2. Favorite Current Net - RJ, cause he tells it like it is
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Keith Van Horn, he's like a martyr
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - I'm not Mexican, or Jesus
> 5. Do you go to games? - when I can


Welcome to BBB.net's Nets forum; sure you'll really enjoy posting along with us and sharing.

-Petey


----------



## SwampDragons

Marietta, GA (Atlanta suburb)

Kidd & Krstic

Mike Gminski

NJ native enjoying the South

I go rarely to games as it is tough to get back to NJ with a young family in Atlanta.

I just joined the board after years posting on another site that has been over run by annoying posters.


----------



## schub

SwampDragons said:


> Marietta, GA (Atlanta suburb)
> 
> Kidd & Krstic
> 
> Mike Gminski
> 
> NJ native enjoying the South
> 
> I go rarely to games as it is tough to get back to NJ with a young family in Atlanta.
> 
> I just joined the board after years posting on another site that has been over run by annoying posters.



Welcome aboard. Good to have another long-time Nets fan.


----------



## Petey

SwampDragons said:


> Marietta, GA (Atlanta suburb)
> 
> Kidd & Krstic
> 
> Mike Gminski
> 
> NJ native enjoying the South
> 
> I go rarely to games as it is tough to get back to NJ with a young family in Atlanta.
> 
> I just joined the board after years posting on another site that has been over run by annoying posters.


Well welcome to BBB.net; sure we'll have fun rooting for the Nets together!

-Pete


----------



## Charlie Brown

SwampDragons said:


> Marietta, GA (Atlanta suburb)
> 
> Kidd & Krstic
> 
> Mike Gminski
> 
> NJ native enjoying the South
> 
> I go rarely to games as it is tough to get back to NJ with a young family in Atlanta.
> 
> I just joined the board after years posting on another site that has been over run by annoying posters.


Welcome. :cheers:


----------



## netfan4life

1. Connecticut
2. Richard Jefferson (Carter is close 2nd)
3. K-Mart
4. I have been a devoted Nets fan since I was born
5. Whenever I get the chance.

6. I was on nba.com/nets and found a link to netsdaily. From there, I went to message boards and it brought me here.


----------



## portmon

Greetings friends!

1. Bridgewater, NJ (Somerset County)
2. Jason Kidd (though he's pushing his luck)
3. Drazen Petrovic, Kerry Kittles, Darryl Dawkins
4. Turned on to the game by Dr. J... A Rutgers fan first and always, but also a Carolina Tar Heel fan
5. Yes I go to a handful of games every year. Every year I curse and say it's too expensive, then I end up going to some anyway.
6. Netsdaily.com... Boy is it great to be able to read complete sentences and paragraphs (even coherent sometimes) instead of a few odd words per mouse click at nj.com

Confession: We didn't have cable or SportsChannel when I was a kid, so I was a 76er fan for Dr. J and then a Knick fan for Bernard King. At least I could watch them on TV back then. I finally woke up and came home to Brendan Byrne Arena though. ;-)

Thanks for the good Nets discussion, I look forward to lots more. Still not feeling comfortable we drafted a wing player, unless it leads to a blockbuster trade of some sort, but... In Rod We Trust! (Still not sure I'd turn down Kenyon for Carter, even today...)


----------



## cpawfan

Welcome to bbb.net portmon

Come on and enjoy the fun on the best Nets forum on the planet


----------



## Petey

portmon said:


> Greetings friends!
> 
> 1. Bridgewater, NJ (Somerset County)
> 2. Jason Kidd (though he's pushing his luck)
> 3. Drazen Petrovic, Kerry Kittles, Darryl Dawkins
> 4. Turned on to the game by Dr. J... A Rutgers fan first and always, but also a Carolina Tar Heel fan
> 5. Yes I go to a handful of games every year. Every year I curse and say it's too expensive, then I end up going to some anyway.
> 6. Netsdaily.com... Boy is it great to be able to read complete sentences and paragraphs (even coherent sometimes) instead of a few odd words per mouse click at nj.com
> 
> Confession: We didn't have cable or SportsChannel when I was a kid, so I was a 76er fan for Dr. J and then a Knick fan for Bernard King. At least I could watch them on TV back then. I finally woke up and came home to Brendan Byrne Arena though. ;-)
> 
> Thanks for the good Nets discussion, I look forward to lots more. Still not feeling comfortable we drafted a wing player, unless it leads to a blockbuster trade of some sort, but... In Rod We Trust! (Still not sure I'd turn down Kenyon for Carter, even today...)


Welcome to BBB.net, sure you'll have a great time here!

-Petey


----------



## portmon

Petey said:


> Welcome to BBB.net, sure you'll have a great time here!
> 
> -Petey



Thanks very much Petey, I already am! However, I'm concerned that this place has the potential to eat significantly into my already scarce free time.  Do other people have this problem?


----------



## Petey

portmon said:


> Thanks very much Petey, I already am! However, I'm concerned that this place has the potential to eat significantly into my already scarce free time.  Do other people have this problem?


You are asking the guy with 28,000+ posts? LOL

-Petey


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Somerville

RJ

Too young for the oldies. Jayson Williams? VNH?

Plumber...in training

Too poor, been to one, Houston.

www.joenetsfan.com


----------



## schub

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Somerville
> 
> RJ
> 
> Too young for the oldies. Jayson Williams? VNH?
> 
> Plumber...in training
> 
> Too poor, been to one, Houston.
> 
> www.joenetsfan.com



Welcome aboard! :cheers:


----------



## Charlie Brown

netfan4life said:


> 1. Connecticut
> 2. Richard Jefferson (Carter is close 2nd)
> 3. K-Mart
> 4. I have been a devoted Nets fan since I was born
> 5. Whenever I get the chance.
> 
> 6. I was on nba.com/nets and found a link to netsdaily. From there, I went to message boards and it brought me here.


Welcome! :cheers: 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Charlie Brown

portmon said:


> Greetings friends!
> 
> 1. Bridgewater, NJ (Somerset County)
> 2. Jason Kidd (though he's pushing his luck)
> 3. Drazen Petrovic, Kerry Kittles, Darryl Dawkins
> 4. Turned on to the game by Dr. J... A Rutgers fan first and always, but also a Carolina Tar Heel fan
> 5. Yes I go to a handful of games every year. Every year I curse and say it's too expensive, then I end up going to some anyway.
> 6. Netsdaily.com... Boy is it great to be able to read complete sentences and paragraphs (even coherent sometimes) instead of a few odd words per mouse click at nj.com
> 
> Confession: We didn't have cable or SportsChannel when I was a kid, so I was a 76er fan for Dr. J and then a Knick fan for Bernard King. At least I could watch them on TV back then. I finally woke up and came home to Brendan Byrne Arena though. ;-)
> 
> Thanks for the good Nets discussion, I look forward to lots more. Still not feeling comfortable we drafted a wing player, unless it leads to a blockbuster trade of some sort, but... In Rod We Trust! (Still not sure I'd turn down Kenyon for Carter, even today...)


Welcome to the board! :cheers: 

If you have any questions, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Charlie Brown

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Somerville
> 
> RJ
> 
> Too young for the oldies. Jayson Williams? VNH?
> 
> Plumber...in training
> 
> Too poor, been to one, Houston.
> 
> www.joenetsfan.com


Welcome! :cheers: 

How did you come up with the name MarionBarberThe4th?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

thanks.

Marion Barber the 3rd is a RB for The Cowboys, my favorite team. IDK Why, but I liked him as soon as we drafted him in April


----------



## Charlie Brown

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> thanks.
> 
> Marion Barber the 3rd is a RB for The Cowboys, my favorite team. IDK Why, but I liked him as soon as we drafted him in April


I thought that might be where your name came from.

How do you think Barber will do this season?

Might be hard to get some carries behind both Jones and Train.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Well, Im expecting him to start off as the KR/PR. And maybe earn some carries as the season progresses. If I have my way, he'll be #2 behind Julius by week 5 or so. With about 10 carries a game. Julis abour 18-22 carries. And Train w/ about 8-10. As you can tell I really want to run the ball this year, I dont trust Bledsoe.

whos your team?


----------



## Charlie Brown

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Well, Im expecting him to start off as the KR/PR. And maybe earn some carries as the season progresses. If I have my way, he'll be #2 behind Julius by week 5 or so. With about 10 carries a game. Julis abour 18-22 carries. And Train w/ about 8-10. As you can tell I really want to run the ball this year, I dont trust Bledsoe.
> 
> whos your team?


I'm a Bears fan. Grew up a Walter Payton fan, so I am big fan of RB's.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Bears ay? If Grossman can stay healthy hes going to be good. I like Benson, although hes taken a pounding in college. Good signin w/ Mush.


You ever go here? Good football forum.

http://forums.about.com/n/mb/listsf...&cacheTag=x0-30&ld=&sts=6/15/2005+11:00:41+PM


----------



## Charlie Brown

I've never been there, but we do have NFL forums here if you are interested.

Cowboys forum


----------



## dshiznit5044

1. Bloomfield, CT
2. Richard Jefferson
3. K Mart (i was shocked to see him leave but i like VC better)
4. i've been a nets fan since jkidd came to town, and im 14 years old
5. i dont go to games yet, but will as soon as i get my liscence!
6. i cant remember, but i think i found this site on yahoo or netsdaily.com


----------



## Petey

dshiznit5044 said:


> 1. Bloomfield, CT
> 2. Richard Jefferson
> 3. K Mart (i was shocked to see him leave but i like VC better)
> 4. i've been a nets fan since jkidd came to town, and im 14 years old
> 5. i dont go to games yet, but will as soon as i get my liscence!
> 6. i cant remember, but i think i found this site on yahoo or netsdaily.com


I think BBB.net has links on both, welcome to BBB.net champ!

-Petey


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Are you guys and JoeNetsFan.com affiliates or ...how does that work? Do you gusy go on there?


----------



## ghoti

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Are you guys and JoeNetsFan.com affiliates or ...how does that work? Do you gusy go on there?


Hey! I just read the interests listed in your profile.

It seems we have a lot in common!

Do you like beer, too?

:cheers:


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Every now and then. But no more than once or twice a month. I am 16 so.


----------



## Petey

Haha, ghoti corrupting minors.

-Petey


----------



## Dumpy

portmon said:


> Thanks very much Petey, I already am! However, I'm concerned that this place has the potential to eat significantly into my already scarce free time.  Do other people have this problem?


Yes. *sigh* So much for my "great American novel."


----------



## ghoti

Petey said:


> Haha, ghoti corrupting minors.
> 
> -Petey


How do I know he's 16?!

[EDIT] Hey, Marion! You like Nestle's Quik, too?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Actually, I dont think theres anything wrong w/ beer from time to time. Isnt ithealthy in small doses?(even though,I rarely take small doses)


----------



## ghoti

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Actually, I dont think theres anything wrong w/ beer from time to time. Isnt ithealthy in small doses?(even though,I rarely take small doses)


NO! DRINKING IS BAD! NEVER, EVER DO IT!*



*For the next five years only. Unless you move to Canada.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

OK. Gotchya. wink wink


----------



## drazen03

1. Live and work in Manhattan
2. Part of me says RJ, but for all he has done for this franchise, J-Kidd
3. Drazen Petrovic
4. I have owned 4 Nets jerseys in my life - Drazen, Kenny Anderson, Jayson Williams, and Dennis Hopson (yes, Dennis Hopson) - needless to say I will be doing my part to help the Nets by NEVER buying another jersey.
5. I just moved back to the area after 3 years in Chicago, so I look forward to going again - I did go see the nets at United Center a few times.
6. netsdaily.com


----------



## Petey

drazen03 said:


> 1. Live and work in Manhattan
> 2. Part of me says RJ, but for all he has done for this franchise, J-Kidd
> 3. Drazen Petrovic
> 4. I have owned 4 Nets jerseys in my life - Drazen, Kenny Anderson, Jayson Williams, and Dennis Hopson (yes, Dennis Hopson) - needless to say I will be doing my part to help the Nets by NEVER buying another jersey.
> 5. I just moved back to the area after 3 years in Chicago, so I look forward to going again - I did go see the nets at United Center a few times.
> 6. netsdaily.com


Welcome to BBB.net, great to have another Nets fan on board.

-Petey


----------



## MosJef73

1. Live in Weehawken, NJ - Work in NYC 
2. # 5 - Jason Kidd
3. VEAL!? :banana: hehe - also, Kmart and "The G-Man" - Mike Gminski 
4. Followed the nets in the past - but bought a ticket package once Jkidd came to the Nets and I even moved to NJ shortly thereafter! I cant wait till we're back in the finals again!! :clap: My favorite Net experience was going to game 4 of the eastern conf finals in 2003 when the nets swept detroit. Kmart standing on the table like Hulk Hogan / Macho Man was incredilble! 
5. Definitely go to games when i can! 
6. Schub and I used to work with each other - He is my source for everything Nets!! :cheers:


----------



## ly_yng

1 Evanston, IL
2 Lets go with Collins, cause he's a Stanford guy, and because someone has to support him. Seriously, can we just rename these forums "The Collins Hate Fest"?
3 Kenyon. Drazen is the classier pick, but I wasn't really aware of the Nets at the time. Or born. So lets say Kenyon.
4 I offer my heart to you all.
5 Used to, but then I went to college. Still get there when I go home, though
6 netsdaily is a godsend...


----------



## Air Canada

1. Toronto, ON
2. Vince Carter :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
3. Don't know much about them ummmmm Kenyon Martin :biggrin: 
4. Im a Raptor fan and a Carter fan 
5. Well I went to the Raptors vs Nets game but I can't go to the games there


----------



## Petey

Air Canada said:


> 1. Toronto, ON
> 2. Vince Carter :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 3. Don't know much about them ummmmm Kenyon Martin :biggrin:
> 4. Im a Raptor fan and a Carter fan
> 5. Well I went to the Raptors vs Nets game but I can't go to the games there


Welcome to BBB.net; I'm sure VC won't mind you stole his old nickname... 

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Welcome everyone to the Nets forum at bbb.net

If you have any questions, please feel free to drop me a PM.


----------



## Air Fly

1. World
2. Vince Carter
3. Kenyon Martin
4. My name is Modesto, well my name is a city " Modesto California" I love myself, love bball, love soccer, love bball message boards. love my girl, love music, love my family...amm i got kicked outta class for rappin & freestylin and cuz my teacher was gay!
5. Naaaaah, i live in a desert place.
6. Ala internet......well one day i was bored so i decided to look for bball stuff and just luckily i found this great place...

Thats all you need to know about me, holla.


----------



## Ronaldooooo!

Hi everyone my name is Ronalooooo! i like watching basketball and this team. I live in Toronto. i dont really have a favourite former Nets, but i like Richard Jefferon and my favourite player is Vince. I hope it's good here, peace.


----------



## Petey

Ronaldooooo! said:


> Hi everyone my name is Ronalooooo! i like watching basketball and this team. I live in Toronto. i dont really have a favourite former Nets, but i like Richard Jefferon and my favourite player is Vince. I hope it's good here, peace.


Welcome to BBB.net, it's great here, sure you'll love it.

-Petey


----------



## Ronaldooooo!

Petey said:


> Welcome to BBB.net, it's great here, sure you'll love it.
> 
> -Petey


Thanks im sure i will :yes:


----------



## brownie

1. Location: *NJ*
2. Favorite Current Net: *Vince Carter*
3. Favorite Former Net: *Kenyon Martin*
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: *---*
5. Do you go to games?:* Haven't been to any since February.*


----------



## Petey

brownie said:


> 1. Location: *NJ*
> 2. Favorite Current Net: *Vince Carter*
> 3. Favorite Former Net: *Kenyon Martin*
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: *---*
> 5. Do you go to games?:* Haven't been to any since February.*


Welcome to BBB.net; remember to stay away from cpawfan... he'll twist your mind about KMart 

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Welcome AirFly, Ronaldooooo! & Brownie to BBB.net and the best Nets forum.

Don't mind Petey, he is bark is worse than his bite


----------



## bkbballer16

1. Location: NY
2. Favorite Current Net: Vince Carter
3. Favorite Former Net: Not sure
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: Nets own
5. Do you go to games?: Maybe 3-5 games a year.


----------



## cpawfan

Welcome to the best Nets forum bkbballer16


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Location: Basking Ridge
Favorite Current Net: Richard Jefferson
Favorite Former Net: Kenyon Martin, Kendall Gill
Do you go to games?: Had season tix for 9 years and rarely missed a game, but that ended after the Kenyon debacle. Went to only 1 game last year.


----------



## cpawfan

Welcome to bbb.net and the Nets forum GrandKenyon6


----------



## Petey

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Location: Basking Ridge
> Favorite Current Net: Richard Jefferson
> Favorite Former Net: Kenyon Martin, Kendall Gill
> Do you go to games?: Had season tix for 9 years and rarely missed a game, but that ended after the Kenyon debacle. Went to only 1 game last year.


Welcome to the board, KMart of Gill in a fight?

-Petey


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Kenyon is a beast, but Gill would win. Easily. He is so damn jacked. He was by far the strongest G-F in the league as well as the most under-rated on-ball defender. Remember when he had that triple double in '99 against Miami with steals? That was awesome. Kendall's working out constantly severely affected his jump shot too.


----------



## Petey

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Kenyon is a beast, but Gill would win. Easily. He is so damn jacked. He was by far the strongest G-F in the league as well as the most under-rated on-ball defender. Remember when he had that triple double in '99 against Miami with steals? That was awesome. Kendall's working out constantly severely affected his jump shot too.


 Well and apparently Gill is now a prize fighter too.

-Petey


----------



## Macho

1. East Brunswick, NJ
2. Fave Net has to be Jason Kidd he gave the team an identity. 
3. Fave Former Net: I was a big Kittles and Jayson Williams fan back in the day but it has to be Kenny Anderson, he introduced the Nets to me. 
4. I'll prolly be on this site a lot since i just hurt my knee and am stuck at home for the next couple of weeks. been reading it for a while though, and i know a lil bit about basketball so it should be fun. 
5. I go to the occassional game but broke college students are not in mind when management prices tickets. lol...and forget about those "screecher" seats, u cant see anything from that high.


----------



## ghoti

Macho said:


> 1. East Brunswick, NJ
> 2. Fave Net has to be Jason Kidd he gave the team an identity.
> 3. Fave Former Net: I was a big Kittles and Jayson Williams fan back in the day but it has to be Kenny Anderson, he introduced the Nets to me.
> 4. I'll prolly be on this site a lot since i just hurt my knee and am stuck at home for the next couple of weeks. been reading it for a while though, and i know a lil bit about basketball so it should be fun.
> 5. I go to the occassional game but broke college students are not in mind when management prices tickets. lol...and forget about those "screecher" seats, u cant see anything from that high.



Welcome to the site! Glad you decided to join in. If you have time to kill, this is a great place to do it.

Lots of people from around here on the site. Do you go to Rutgers?


----------



## schub

Macho said:


> 1. East Brunswick, NJ
> 2. Fave Net has to be Jason Kidd he gave the team an identity.
> 3. Fave Former Net: I was a big Kittles and Jayson Williams fan back in the day but it has to be Kenny Anderson, he introduced the Nets to me.
> 4. I'll prolly be on this site a lot since i just hurt my knee and am stuck at home for the next couple of weeks. been reading it for a while though, and i know a lil bit about basketball so it should be fun.
> 5. I go to the occassional game but broke college students are not in mind when management prices tickets. lol...and forget about those "screecher" seats, u cant see anything from that high.


Welcome aboard, macho. :cheers:


----------



## AUNDRE

*Re: Rollydog, what would you recommend*

congratulations on the kid and marriage Schub 

but....

1. Plainfield, NJ
2. Favorite Net.... Vince Carter one of the most exciting players to watch
3. Fave Former Net: Kenyon Martin... loved watching him and Kidd play 
4. nothin real exciting.............
5. haven't been to a game before but im planning on going this year proly


----------



## Petey

Macho said:


> 1. East Brunswick, NJ
> 2. Fave Net has to be Jason Kidd he gave the team an identity.
> 3. Fave Former Net: I was a big Kittles and Jayson Williams fan back in the day but it has to be Kenny Anderson, he introduced the Nets to me.
> 4. I'll prolly be on this site a lot since i just hurt my knee and am stuck at home for the next couple of weeks. been reading it for a while though, and i know a lil bit about basketball so it should be fun.
> 5. I go to the occassional game but broke college students are not in mind when management prices tickets. lol...and forget about those "screecher" seats, u cant see anything from that high.


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you will love it here.

-Petey


----------



## pac27ny

1) Lake Hopatcong, NJ
2) Jason Kidd
3) Michael Ray Richardson
4) Been a Nets fan since 1983...that's the year they played the defending champion Sixers in the first round- won the first two on the road...lost the next two at home...and then shocked the world in Game 5 at Philly- was listening to Game 5 on the radio in my grandmother's basement (11 years old at the time) 
5) 5-10


----------



## cpawfan

Welcome to bbb.net and the Best Nets forum Macho, siK_sTyLeZz and pac27ny. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## JKVCRJ2005

1. In Boston, MA for grad school right now but from Park Ridge, NJ
2. Jason Kidd...the man is a magician with the rock
3. Gotta say Drazen Petrovic
4. Was a Kidd fan converted into a Nets fan! 
5. Been to a ton of games. Last home game i went to was the Cavs game where RJ had that last second lay in. Last Nets game i went to was the regular season finale this year in Boston, that clinched our playoff birth. 

GO NETS!!!


----------



## schub

JKVCRJSAR2005 said:


> 1. In Boston, MA for grad school right now but from Park Ridge, NJ
> 2. Jason Kidd...the man is a magician with the rock
> 3. Gotta say Drazen Petrovic
> 4. Was a Kidd fan converted into a Nets fan!
> 5. Been to a ton of games. Last home game i went to was the Cavs game where RJ had that last second lay in. Last Nets game i went to was the regular season finale this year in Boston, that clinched our playoff birth.
> 
> GO NETS!!!




Welcome aboard. :cheers: What are you studying up there?


----------



## JKVCRJ2005

Actually studying to become a pastor =) Been praying for the NETS off season!! hahah...looked like it worked.. lol


----------



## schub

JKVCRJSAR2005 said:


> Actually studying to become a pastor =) Been praying for the NETS off season!! hahah...looked like it worked.. lol


Good for you. But you had better stay away from the Joumana Kidd threads then.


----------



## JKVCRJ2005

schub said:


> Good for you. But you had better stay away from the Joumana Kidd threads then.


hahahhaa...true...hahahah


----------



## cpawfan

Welcome to bbb.net and the Best Nets Forum JKVCRJSAR2005


----------



## Petey

pac27ny said:


> 1) Lake Hopatcong, NJ
> 2) Jason Kidd
> 3) Michael Ray Richardson
> 4) Been a Nets fan since 1983...that's the year they played the defending champion Sixers in the first round- won the first two on the road...lost the next two at home...and then shocked the world in Game 5 at Philly- was listening to Game 5 on the radio in my grandmother's basement (11 years old at the time)
> 5) 5-10


Welcome to BBB.net pac27ny!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

JKVCRJSAR2005 said:


> 1. In Boston, MA for grad school right now but from Park Ridge, NJ
> 2. Jason Kidd...the man is a magician with the rock
> 3. Gotta say Drazen Petrovic
> 4. Was a Kidd fan converted into a Nets fan!
> 5. Been to a ton of games. Last home game i went to was the Cavs game where RJ had that last second lay in. Last Nets game i went to was the regular season finale this year in Boston, that clinched our playoff birth.
> 
> GO NETS!!!




Welcome to BBB.net dude! What grad school are you at?

-Petey


----------



## Richard Jefferson

1. Millburn, NJ
2. Tough one... probably RJ cuz everybody loves Kidd and everybody loves Carter but theyre all good
3. Kenyon Martin --my favorite player still, Drazen Petrovic, Derrick Coleman --my favorite player when I was first introduced to the Nets, KVH 
4. I was born and originally bred to be a Knicks fan but I never really cared for them and felt at home with the Nets beginning of the Marbury years into the Kidd era
5. Occasionally, I'm only 15 but I would go every game if I could - my mom's just as big a fan as I am and family time doesn't get much better than dinner and a Nets game
6. I've been tracking the Nets offseason moves for the past three years and the magic of Rod Thorn's wizardry led me here


----------



## Dooch

1. Bergenfield, NJ Bergen County
2. I like all of them but if I was to choose one I would pick Richard Jefferson.. I still love like Vince Carter J-Kidd and all the Nets..
3. Julius Erving (Dr. J) He helped bring home the Nets some ABA titles back in the 70's
4. Ive been A Nets Fan forever and I will remain a Nets fan forever, Met most of the players when going to the games at the Meadowlands..
5. Yes; a lot of games with me and my friend Xenosphere.. last season we attended like 15-20 games.


----------



## schub

NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> 1. Bergenfield, NJ Bergen County
> 2. I like all of them but if I was to choose one I would pick Richard Jefferson.. I still love like Vince Carter J-Kidd and all the Nets..
> 3. Julius Erving (Dr. J) He helped bring home the Nets some ABA titles back in the 70's
> 4. Ive been A Nets Fan forever and I will remain a Nets fan forever, Met most of the players when going to the games at the Meadowlands..
> 5. Yes; a lot of games with me and my friend Xenosphere.. last season we attended like 15-20 games.


Welcome aboard. Were you at the Sixers game with us?


----------



## Dooch

*Yes that exciting game against Philadelphia* My friend Xenosphere and I were with you guys.. VC dropped 43 that game and grabbed 11 rebounds.. that was a great game.. that helped us clinch the 8th spot last year for the Eastern Conference.. good basketball.. :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## ZÆ

1. Location-Jersey City, NJ
2. Favorite Current Net-Everyone
3. Favorite Former Net-K-Mart
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer-basketball is my life
5. Do you go to games?-Season tickets for the past 4 years
6. How did you find the Nets forum here.-From NetsDaily.com


----------



## schub

THE_TAKEOVER_NETS said:


> 1. Location-Jersey City, NJ
> 2. Favorite Current Net-Everyone
> 3. Favorite Former Net-K-Mart
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer-basketball is my life
> 5. Do you go to games?-Season tickets for the past 4 years
> 6. How did you find the Nets forum here.-GREAT! :banana:


Welcome, TAKEOVER! :cheers:


----------



## cpawfan

Welcome to BBB.net and the Best Nets Forum THE_TAKEOVER_NETS, NJNetsFan4Lyfe and richardjefferson

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Dooch

cpawfan said:


> Welcome to BBB.net and the Best Nets Forum THE_TAKEOVER_NETS, NJNetsFan4Lyfe and richardjefferson
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


Thank you cpawfan.. for the warm welcome :biggrin: 
:clap: :cheers:


----------



## ZÆ

schub said:


> Welcome, TAKEOVER! :cheers:


Thank you


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

1.Chichester, PA(outside Philly)
2.Jason Kidd
3.Kenyon Martin
4.nothing else much
5.Found BBB.Net from Netsdaily.com


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

welcome to all the new posters!


----------



## ghoti

THE_TAKEOVER_NETS said:


> 6. How did you find the Nets forum here.-GREAT! :banana:


I just noticed this answer. It made me laugh! :clap:


----------



## fatal errero

1. vienna, austria
2. jason 
3. drazen
4. i'm originally from sarajevo, but now live in vienna
5. if the nets ever come to europe, i`ll be there
6. from netsdaily.com


----------



## Petey

fatal errero said:


> 1. vienna, austria
> 2. jason
> 3. drazen
> 4. i'm originally from sarajevo, but now live in vienna
> 5. if the nets ever come to europe, i`ll be there
> 6. from netsdaily.com


 Welcome to BBB.net fatal errero! Stay following the Nets because of Drazen?

-Petey


----------



## James_Posey

1. Location Indiana
2. Favorite Current Net Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net K-mart
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer Im great with games so ask me a quetion about them
5. Do you go to games? Ive been to like 3 Because i dont live there so its hard


----------



## Petey

James_Posey said:


> 1. Location Indiana
> 2. Favorite Current Net Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net K-mart
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer Im great with games so ask me a quetion about them
> 5. Do you go to games? Ive been to like 3 Because i dont live there so its hard


 You've been to CAA 3 times and live in Indiana?

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

James_Posey said:


> 1. Location Indiana
> 2. Favorite Current Net Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net K-mart
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer Im great with games so ask me a quetion about them
> 5. Do you go to games? Ive been to like 3 Because i dont live there so its hard


WOW.. how did you go to three games for the Nets and you live in Indiana..? Did you live in New Jersey before? Sorry for basically asking what you just said Petey LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## JCB

schub said:


> Thought we'd start the roll call over again, so we can all reintroduce ourselves.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Net
> 3. Favorite Former Net
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
> 5. Do you go to games?
> 
> *Edit
> 
> 6. How did you find the Nets forum here.


1. Middletown, NJ
2. Carter
3. Kittles
4. nope
5. 'bout 12 a year, not including playoffs
6. Found the Nets forum from netsdaily.com Found netsdaily.com from joenetsfan.com Don't remember where I found out about joenetsfan.com


----------



## nets515

1. north bergen, new jerzey
2. vinsanity
3. dr.j, petro and kmart
4. im goin 2 be a senior nxt year!!! woohoo!!! :banana: 
5. i go 2 at least 5 games a year 4 2 years now. there wuz 1 game i went 2 durin the 03-04 campaign. i wuz 5 rows away frum courtside and kmart punched corey maggette right in fron of me!!! awesome?yehess!!!


----------



## Dooch

nets515 said:


> 1. north bergen, new jerzey
> 2. vinsanity
> 3. dr.j, petro and kmart
> 4. im goin 2 be a senior nxt year!!! woohoo!!! :banana:
> 5. i go 2 at least 5 games a year 4 2 years now. there wuz 1 game i went 2 durin the 03-04 campaign. i wuz 5 rows away frum courtside and kmart punched corey maggette right in fron of me!!! awesome?yehess!!!


Yea lol... Welcome to the Forums Dennis... That was an intense moment when K-Mart punched Corey Maggette in the face I was watching that game on the YES Network... :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Petey

You 2 know each other outside of the internet?

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Petey said:


> You 2 know each other outside of the internet?
> 
> -Petey


Yes... we go to the same high school together, and we play basketball against each other and on each others team... and I also know Xenosphere outside of these forums... he is my best friend... :cheers:


----------



## Petey

NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> Yes... we go to the same high school together, and we play basketball against each other and on each others team... and I also know Xenosphere outside of these forums... he is my best friend... :cheers:


 I know Xenosphere and you know each other, I meet you 2 at the game last year.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Petey said:


> I know Xenosphere and you know each other, I meet you 2 at the game last year.
> 
> -Petey


Yea.. I remember that game Petey, the Philly game that helped us clinch the 8th seed last year.. :clap: Hopefully the board does that season during some of the games :biggrin: I enjoyed that as did everybody else... :cheers:


----------



## ZÆ

ghoti said:


> I just noticed this answer. It made me laugh! :clap:


makes me laugh now that I read it lol... I read it worng I thought it said What do you think of this Fourm (or something like that) I was in a rush
but anyway i found it from netsdaily.com


----------



## Mike Jones

*Im a Nets fan, but do I get rep for this?*


----------



## James_Posey

NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> WOW.. how did you go to three games for the Nets and you live in Indiana..? Did you live in New Jersey before? Sorry for basically asking what you just said Petey LOL... :biggrin:


I have family that lives there. my cuz


----------



## Mike Jones

* I live in Indiana too, but have never been to a Nets game?*


----------



## NeTs15VC

1. Bergan County , NJ
2. Vince Carter
3. J-Kidd
4. Nets for life!
5. Yes I do!
6. These are pretty popular forums and the other basketball forums I go to OTR , they told me to go to netsdaily.com for more news and from there I found these forums and these forums are really stacked!


----------



## Petey

NeTs15VC said:


> 1. Bergan County , NJ
> 2. Vince Carter
> 3. J-Kidd
> 4. Nets for life!
> 5. Yes I do!
> 6. These are pretty popular forums and the other basketball forums I go to OTR , they told me to go to netsdaily.com for more news and from there I found these forums and these forums are really stacked!


 Where in Bergen County are you from? A few guys here are from Bergen County too.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

I need to check this thread more often.  Welcome to BBB.net and the Best Nets Forum everyone.

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me. If you like here, and I'm sure you will, invite a friend.


----------



## ghoti

Mike Jones said:


> *Im a Nets fan, but do I get rep for this?*


LOL. You sure do!


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> LOL. You sure do!


 The dude has 100+ posts, and that was his 1st in the Nets forum LOL...

Think you were fooled ghoti.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Petey said:


> The dude has 100+ posts, and that was his 1st in the Nets forum LOL...
> 
> Think you were fooled ghoti.
> 
> -Petey


I didn't rep him. :biggrin:

Just letting him know that Nets fans do in fact get mad rep!


----------



## Air Fly

Petey said:


> The dude has 100+ posts, and that was his 1st in the Nets forum LOL...
> 
> Think you were fooled ghoti.
> 
> -Petey


This was just too much to let it go, its a funny post as hell at least to me :laugh: :rotf: :rofl:


----------



## Dooch

NeTs15VC said:


> 1. Bergan County , NJ
> 2. Vince Carter
> 3. J-Kidd
> 4. Nets for life!
> 5. Yes I do!
> 6. These are pretty popular forums and the other basketball forums I go to OTR , they told me to go to netsdaily.com for more news and from there I found these forums and these forums are really stacked!


What part of Bergen County are you from bro? If you know me I am J Dooch from Bergenfield.. J Dooch is my nickname then we have Mike and Dennis from B-field also... :cheers: Welcome to the Nets board, feel free to post and everything.. New Jersey Nets 4 Life..


----------



## casebeck22

schub said:


> Thought we'd start the roll call over again, so we can all reintroduce ourselves.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Net
> 3. Favorite Former Net
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
> 5. Do you go to games?
> 
> *Edit
> 
> 6. How did you find the Nets forum here.


1. Detroit, MI
2. N/A
3. Dr. J
4. Sheed is the man
5. I go to Pistons games
6. Just lookin around


----------



## Treeman

1. Location
2. Favorite Current Net
3. Favorite Former Net
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
5. Do you go to games?

*Edit

6. How did you find the Nets forum here.


1. NJ
2. VC
3. Kenyon
4. nothing
5. rarely
6. From netsdaily.com


----------



## tonton46

1. Location - Whitehouse Station and Mahwah at school (NJ)
2. Favorite Current Net - Jason Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net - Yinka Dare
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - not really
5. Do you go to games? - When I get the chance
6. How did you find the Nets forum here - njnets21 suggested


----------



## Petey

tonton46 said:


> 1. Location - Whitehouse Station and Mahwah at school (NJ)
> 2. Favorite Current Net - Jason Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Yinka Dare
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - not really
> 5. Do you go to games? - When I get the chance
> 6. How did you find the Nets forum here - njnets21 suggested


 Are you his roommate? Or were?

-Petey


----------



## tonton46

Petey said:


> Are you his roommate? Or were?
> 
> -Petey


We have a long history. I have known him since 7th grade. We're going into our third year as roommates in college. Knowing him has turned me from a Penny Hardaway fan into a Nets fan, though Penny is still my favorite player in the league.


----------



## Petey

As is *John*'s. Lil Penny did win over many fans, once again, Welcome to the Board.

-Petey


----------



## qross1fan

1. Location - Van Nuys, Cali 
2. Favorite Current Net - Nenad Kristic 
3. Favorite Former Net - K-Mart
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - not a nets fan 
5. Do you go to games? - cant too far
6. How did you find the Nets forum here. - clippersdaily


----------



## Charlie Brown

qrich1fan said:


> 1. Location - Van Nuys, Cali
> 2. Favorite Current Net - Nenad Kristic
> 3. Favorite Former Net - K-Mart
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - not a nets fan
> 5. Do you go to games? - cant too far
> 6. How did you find the Nets forum here. - clippersdaily


Welcome.

Let me see if I understand this...

...you are not a Nets fan, but enjoy watching/following the Nets?


----------



## ravor44

Why we always got a ROLLCALL?..hmmm..Ravor44 checking in...hehehhe :cheers:


----------



## Charlie Brown

ravor44 said:


> Why we always got a ROLLCALL?..hmmm..Ravor44 checking in...hehehhe :cheers:


What up Ravor? :cheers: 

This thread is just a way for new people to introduce themselves.


----------



## nets_waterboy

Hi im a big njnets fan.. GO NETS!

1. Bergenfield, NJ
2. Vinsanity and JKidd
3. i guess Kmart
4. i remember last season everytime there is a nets game on tv i will make sure i will get home on time to watch it. i will always be a netsfan whether they win championship or not.
5. not yet because no one comes w/ me but planning to go this season.


----------



## The One

nets_waterboy said:


> Hi im a big njnets fan.. GO NETS!
> 
> 1. Bergenfield, NJ
> 2. Vinsanity and JKidd
> 3. i guess Kmart
> 4. i remember last season everytime there is a nets game on tv i will make sure i will get home on time to watch it. i will always be a netsfan whether they win championship or not.
> 5. not yet because no one comes w/ me but planning to go this season.


Welcome.


Don't forget to post st the Nets Fan Club at the Off- topic forum.  (read my sig)


----------



## Petey

nets_waterboy said:


> Hi im a big njnets fan.. GO NETS!
> 
> 1. Bergenfield, NJ
> 2. Vinsanity and JKidd
> 3. i guess Kmart
> 4. i remember last season everytime there is a nets game on tv i will make sure i will get home on time to watch it. i will always be a netsfan whether they win championship or not.
> 5. not yet because no one comes w/ me but planning to go this season.


Wow, we have several people on the board from Bergenfield. Welcome to BBB.net!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

nets_waterboy said:


> Hi im a big njnets fan.. GO NETS!
> 
> 1. Bergenfield, NJ
> 2. Vinsanity and JKidd
> 3. i guess Kmart
> 4. i remember last season everytime there is a nets game on tv i will make sure i will get home on time to watch it. i will always be a netsfan whether they win championship or not.
> 5. not yet because no one comes w/ me but planning to go this season.


Amazing another kid from Bergenfield... Welcome to the Nets board, make yourself feel at home.. There are tons of people from Bergenfield it is amazing.. :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

nets_waterboy said:


> Hi im a big njnets fan.. GO NETS!
> 
> 1. Bergenfield, NJ
> 2. Vinsanity and JKidd
> 3. i guess Kmart
> 4. i remember last season everytime there is a nets game on tv i will make sure i will get home on time to watch it. i will always be a netsfan whether they win championship or not.
> 5. not yet because no one comes w/ me but planning to go this season.


welcome abord


----------



## 22bigwig22

1. Fremantle, Western Australia
2. The big 4 - love to see foreign players in the NBA so I'm excited to see how Nenad goes. Hopefully these players will give it more publicity in other countries, meaning more televised games (Go Bogut!)
3. Kmart for sure - I was devastated when they traded him. Loved his intensity.
4. Started watching the nets cos of JKidd and Kmart Back in 2002 when I was living in MO on student exchange. Followed them closely since through the wonders of the net cos bugger-all games on aussie tv
5. Planned a trip for the end of the 2005/06 season (april) which will hopefully include 2-3 nets games - fairly excited though it's a long way away
6. Looking for inside info through google


----------



## The One

22bigwig22 said:


> 1. Fremantle, Western Australia
> 2. The big 4 - love to see foreign players in the NBA so I'm excited to see how Nenad goes. Hopefully these players will give it more publicity in other countries, meaning more televised games (Go Bogut!)
> 3. Kmart for sure - I was devastated when they traded him. Loved his intensity.
> 4. Started watching the nets cos of JKidd and Kmart Back in 2002 when I was living in MO on student exchange. Followed them closely since through the wonders of the net cos bugger-all games on aussie tv
> 5. Planned a trip for the end of the 2005/06 season (april) which will hopefully include 2-3 nets games - fairly excited though it's a long way away
> 6. Looking for inside info through google


Welcome.

Don't forget to post at the Nets Fan Club thread at the Off-topic Forum.

We're glad to have you.


----------

